# [OOC] Heroes of the Middle Reaches : Wandering Star



## helium3 (Aug 12, 2008)

Useful Links

Initiative Board
Conditions Board
Current Encounter Maps 
In Character Thread
Out of Character Thread
Recruitment Thread

The Roster


*Charlotte Threeflagons*
Halfling Rogue
_Played by *The Digger*_

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Charlotte Threeflagons; Unaligned Halfling Rogue
Age: 19; Height: 3' 11"; Weight: 80 lbs
Eyes: Blue; Long blonde hair usually in a pony tail

*Abilities* 
Str: 12 [+1], Con: 12 [+1], Dex:16 (18) [+4], Wis: 12 [+1] Int: 8 [-1], Cha: 15 (17) [+3]

*Combat*
Healing Surges: 7 
Healing Surge hp gained : 6
Action Points: 1
Speed: 6 squares 
Hit Points: 24
Bloodied: 12 
HP per level 5 

Initiative: +8 

*Defences*
AC: 16 (10 +2 leather +4 Dex) (21 vs OA [+2 racial +3 class]) 
Fortitude Defence: 11 (10+1 Con)
Reflex Defence: 16 (10+4 Dex +2 Class) 
Will Defence: 13 (10+3 Cha)
Save vs Fear +5 Racial bonus

*Attacks*
Hand Crossbow +6 (+2 Prof +4 Dex) 1d6
Dagger (Melee) +5 (+3 Prof +1 Str +1 class) 1d4
Dagger (thrown) +8 (+3 Prof +4 Dex +1 class) 1d4
Shuriken +7 (+3 Prof +4 Dex) 1d6 (class) 

*Skills *([T] Denotes Trained Skills)(+2 Stealth & Thievery -racial)
Acrobatics +11 (T) Arcana -1 Athletics +1 
Bluff +8 (T) Diplomacy +3 Dungeoneering +1 Endurance +1 Heal +1 History -1
Insight +1 Intimidate +8 (T) Nature +1
Perception +6 (T) Religion -1 Stealth +9 (T)
Streetwise +3 Thievery +11 (T)

*Feats: *Armour proficiency-cloth & leather, Weapon proficiency - Dagger, Hand crossbow, shuriken, sling, short sword; Part Fish, Born to Sail, Improved Initiative



*Powers:*
At Will: 
Deft strike: Martial; Weapon: Standard: Melee or Ranged; 
Can move 2 squares before attack;
Dex vs AC: 1W + Dex Mod damage

Sly flourish; Martial; Weapon: Standard: Melee or Ranged;
Dex vs AC: 1W + Dex mod + Cha mod damage

Encounter: 
Dazing strike: Martial; Weapon: Standard: Melee
Dex vs Ac: 1W + Dex mod damage: 
Target dazed until end of my next turn

Second Chance: Immediate Interrupt: When an attack hits me
Force enemy to roll again; must use 2nd roll

Daily: 
Blinding Barrage: Martial; Weapon: Standard; Close blast 3
Each visible enemy in blast;
2W + Dex mod and target blinded till end of my 
next turn;
Miss: half damage & target not blinded.

*Class Features: (Trickster Rogue) *
First strike; Bonus to AC = Cha mod vs OA
Weapon talents ; Shuriken = 1d6 basic; +1 to attack with dagger
Sneak attack: with combat advantage

*Gear *
Leather Armour (25gp, 15lbs)
Standard Kit (15gp 33lb)
3 x Daggers (3gp 3lbs)
20 Shuriken (4gp 2lb)

53gp left

Weight carried (53lbs)

Normal Load: 120lbs Heavy Load: 240lbs Push/Drag: 600lbs

*Languages:* 
Common, Goblin
[/sblock]

*Zarathas Moonscale*
Dragonborn Paladin
_Played by *Blackrat*_

[sblock=Character Sheet]Zarathas Moonscale
Male Dragonborn Paladin
Level 1, Lawful Good

Str: 16 +3
Con: 14 +2
Dex:  8 -1
Int: 12 +1
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 16 +3

AC: 19
Fort: 15
Ref: 12
Will: 14
Init: -1
Spd: 5

Hit Points: 29 Bloodied: 14
Healing Surge: 9 Per Day: 12

Basic Attacks:
Longsword: +6, 1d8+4

Attacks:
*Breath* (minor; encounter):
- Close Blast 3; str+2 vs ref; +5; 1d6+2 (cold)
*Holy Strike* (standard; at-will):
- +6 vs AC, 1d8+4 (+2 if marked) (radiant)
*Bolstering Strike* (standard; at-will):
- +6 vs AC, 1d8+4 & gain 2 temp.HP
*Radiant Smite* (standard; encounter):
- +6 vs AC, 2d8+6 (radiant)
*Paladin's Judgement* (standard; daily):
- +6 vs AC, 3d8+4 & one ally within 5 can spend healing surge
- miss: one ally within 5 can spend healing surge

Feats: Weapon Focus (Heavy Blade)

Skills:
Passive Insight 12
Passive Perception 12
Endurance 5
Heal 7
History 8
Religion 6

Race and Class Features:
Draconic Heritage
Dragonborn Fury
Dragon Breath
Channel Divinity
Divine Challenge
Lay on Hands

Prayers:
At Will: Holy Strike, Bolstering Strike
Encounter: Radiant Smite
Daily: Paladin's Judgement

Equipment: Plate Armor (50gp), Light Shield (5gp), Longsword (15gp),
Standard Adventurer's Kit (15gp), Holy Symbol (10gp), 50sp.
[/sblock]

*Varilar*
Elven Rogue
_Played by *Red Claw*_

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Name: Varilar 
Male Elf Rogue 1
Alignment: Unaligned

Medium Humanoid, 5’7” tall, 152 lbs, 22 yrs old
Brown hair, Green eyes, Golden skin

Languages: Common, Elven
Vision: Low-Light

*Ability Scores*
Str: 15
Con: 12
Dex: 18 (16+2 racial)
Int: 10
Wis: 12 (10+2 racial)
Cha: 12

*Basic Combat Stats*
Hit Points: 24
Bloodied: 12
Healing Surge: 7/day 
Healing Value: 6
Initiative: +4
Speed:  7 squares (Base 7)
Action Points: 1

*Defenses*
AC: 16 (+2 armor, +4 dex) 
Fort: 12 (+2 str)
Ref: 16 (+2 Class, +4 dex)
Will: 11 (+1 cha)

*Basic Attacks*
Melee: Short Sword Hit: +5 damage: 1d6+2
Melee: Dagger Hit: +6 Damage: 1d4+2
Ranged: Dagger Hit: +8 Damage: 1d4+4 Range 5/10
Ranged: Hand Crossbow Hit: +6 Damage: 1d6+4

*Weapon & Implement Attack Bonuses for use with Powers*
Melee: Short Sword Hit: +3 (+3 prof)
Melee: Dagger Hit: +4 (+3 prof, +1 rogue weapon talent)
Ranged: Dagger Hit: +4 (+3 prof, +1 rogue weapon talent)
Ranged: Hand Crossbow Hit: +2 (+2 prof)

*Passive Skills*
Perception 11
Insight 13

*Skills*
Acrobatics (+4 dex, +5 trained)
Arcana (+0 int)
Athletics (+2 strr, +5 trained)
Bluff (+1 cha)
Diplomacy (+1 cha)
Dungeoneering (+0 int, +5 trained)
Endurance (+1 con)
Heal (+1 wis)
History (+0 int)
Insight (+1 wis)
Intimidate (+1 cha)
Nature (+1 wis, +2 racial) 
Perception (+1 wis, +2 racial)
Religion  (+0 int)
Stealth (+4 dex, +5 trained)
Streetwise  (+1 cha, +5 trained)
Thievery (+4 dex, +5 trained)

*Feats*
Backstabber

*Racial Traits and Powers*
Elven Weapon Proficiency--proficient in longbow and shortbow
Fey Origin--You are considered a fey creature
Group Awareness--non-elf allies within 5 squares get +1 perception bonus
Wild Step--Ignore difficult terrain when you shift
Elven Accuracy--Use Elven Accuracy as an enconter power

*Class Features*
First Strike--You have combat encounter against creatures that haven't yet acted in an encounter
Brutal Scoundrel -- add str mod (+2) to sneak attack damage
Rogue Weapon Talent--Shuriken damage die increases by one, +1 to attack rolls with a dagger
Sneak Attack--deal an additional +2d8+2 damage when you have combat advantage.  You can use this once per round.

*At Will Powers*
Piercing Strike:  Martial, Weapon
Standard Action   Melee Weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a light blade
Target: One Creature   Dex vs. Reflex
Hit: 1[W] +4

Riposte Strike:  Martial, Weapon
Standard Action   Melee Weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a light blade
Target: One Creature   Dex vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] +4.  If the target attacks you before the start of your next turn, you make your riposte against the target as an immediate interrupt, a Str vs. AC attack that deals 1[W] +2 damage.

*Encounter Powers*
Torturous Strike:  Martial, Weapon
Standard Action  Melee Weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a light blade
Target: One Creature   Dex vs. AC
Hit: 2[W] +6 damage.

Elven Accuracy:  Racial
Free Action    Personal
Effect: Reroll an attack roll.  Use the second roll, even if it's lower.

*Daily Powers*
Trick Strike:  Martial, Weapon
Standard Action:  Melee or Ranged Weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a crossbow, a light blade or a sling
Target: One Creature    Dex vs. AC
Hit: 3[W] +4 damage and you slide the target 1 square.  
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, each time you hit the target you slide it 1 square.

*Utility Powers*

*Rituals*

*Equipment*
Short Sword
Dagger (2)
Leather Armor
Standard Adventurer’s Kit
Hand Crossbow
20 bolts

12 gp
[/sblock]

*Jorje*
Human Wizard
_Played by *Walking Dad*_

[sblock=Character Sheet]
	
	



```
Race: Human         Class: Wizard
Str: 10 +0         Level: 1        XP: -
Con: 14 +2         BAB: +0         HP: 24
Dex: 11 +0         Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: -
Int: 18 +4         Speed: 6       Spell Res: N/A
Wis: 14 +2         Init: +0        Spell Save: N/A
Cha: 10 +0         ACP: -          Alignment: Unaligned
```
AC: 16
FORT: 13
REF: 15
WILL: 15

Hit Points: 24
Bloodied: 12

Healing Surges/HP healed: 6
Healing Surges/day: 8

Second Wind: 1

Attacks: 
Dagger      +3 vs AC         1d4         Range 5/10
M.Missile    +4 vs Reflex     2d4+4              20

[sblock=Race and Class Features]
Bonus At-Will Power: You know one extra at-will power from your class.

Bonus Feat: You gain a bonus feat at 1st level. You must meet the feat’s prerequisites.

Bonus Skill: You gain training in one additional skill from your class skill list.

Human Defense Bonuses: +1 to Fortitude, Reflex, and Will defenses.

Arcane Implement Mastery
Cantrips
Ritual Casting
Spellbook[/sblock]

Feats:
Campaign Bonus: Part Fish
Bonus: Ritualist
Human: Dark Fury
1 - Armor Prof (leather)

Skills:
Passive Insight  17
Passive Perception 12

Arcana +11
Diplomacy +5
Dungeoneering +11
History +4 (untrained)
Insight +7
Nature +7

Languages: Common, Supernal

Powers:
*At Will:*
Ghost Sound
Light
Mage Hand
Prestidigitation

Magic Missile
Cloud of Daggers
Illusory Ambush

*Encounter:*
Grasping Shadows

*Daily:*
Flaming Sphere
Phantom Chasm

Rituals:
Banish Vermin
Make Whole
Tenser’s Floating Disk

Equipment (100 gp):
Leather armor (25), 3 daggers (3), orb (15), standard adventurer's pack(15) [backpack, bedroll, flint and steel, belt pouch, 2 sunrods, 10 days' trail rations, 50 ft. of hempen rope, waterskin], residium worth 35gp, 7gp[/sblock]

*Ranver Swilch*
Human Cleric
_Played by *Sparky*_
[sblock=Character Sheet]
*Ranver Swilch*
Male, Human, Cleric
Unaligned

Medium, 5'10" tall, 167lbs, 22 yrs old
Brown hair, brown eyes, tanned skin

Speaks Common, Deep Speech, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, Primordial


*Ability Scores* 

Str: 10 (+0) 2 pts
Con: 13 (+1) 3 pts
Dex: 14 (+2) 5 pts
Int: 13 (+1) 3 pts
Wis: 18 (+4) 9 pts (Race +2)
Cha: 10 (+0) 0 pts


*Basic Combat Stats*

Hit Points: 25
Bloodied: 12
Healing Surge: 8/day, (6 healed)

Initiative: +2
Speed: 5 squares (25’ feet)
Action Points: 1

Passive Insight: 
Passive Perception: 


*Defenses*

AC: 16
Fort: 12
Ref: 13
Will: 17


*Attacks*

+2 Melee, Spear, 1d8, spear, versatile
+2 Melee/+2 Ranged, Dagger, 1d4, light thrown, off hand, 5/10
+2 Ranged, Hand Crossbow, 1d6, crossbow, load free, 10/20


*Skills* 

Acrobatics (Dex) +2 
_Arcana _(Int) +6
Athletics (Str) +0
Bluff (Cha) +0
Diplomacy (Cha) +0
Dungeoneering (Wis) +3
Endurance (Con) +1
_Heal_ (Wis) +8
_History_ (Int) +6 (Race bonus)
_Insight_ (Wis) +8
Intimidate (Cha) +0
Nature (Wis) +3
Perception (Wis) +3
_Religion_ (Int) +6
Stealth (Dex) +2
Streetwise (Cha) +0
Thievery (Dex) +2


*Racial Traits and Power *

_Vision:_ Normal
_Bonus Skill:_ Choose 1 extra trained Class Skill (History)
_Bonus Feat:_ Choose 1 extra Feat (Linguist)
_Bonus At-Will Powerl:_ Choose 1 extra At-Will class power (Righteous Brand)
_Human Defense Bonus:_ +1 racial bonus to Fort, Reflex, Will


*At Will Powers*

Lance of Faith
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame

*Encounter Powers*

Cause Fear
Channel Divinity: Divine Fortune or Turn Undead
Healing Word
Healing Word

*Daily Powers*

Guardian of Faith


*Other Class Features*

Bonus to Defense: +2 Will
Channel Divinity
Healer's Lore (+4 to powers with the Healing keyword)
Healing Word
Ritual Caster


*Feats*

Linguist
Linguist (Bonus Human Feat)


*Character Information*
[sblock=Background]I've lived in Helen's Reach all my life. Swam in her stinking lagoon, climbed the facade of the Vault of Years to eat clams in the shadow of the golden dome when it was the only one we had. Nobody really much notices a guy like me until I do something that gets me noticed. That’s why, when I ran afoul of the Guard Watch (I mean, really... I have relatives to honor in the catacombs like anyone else, why do I have to visit them during daylight hours? The shades don’t know any different, it’s dark down there.

My punishment was assignment to the Archive under a seemingly daft old crone, Sister Anhela. She's far from daft. A crone, yes. The work was dusty and more than a little unsettling... a joint effort between the Priests and Priestesses of Ioun and the Raven Queen to maintain records relating to the history of the Reaches and, my job specifically, escorting Sister Anhela as she went to query The Interred in the catacombs to learn more of our great and glorious history. 

Sister Anhela first turned me on to Gulafar's Spirits and the old bag even joins me for a pint from time to time.[/sblock]

[sblock=Demeanor]Temp[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance]Temp[/sblock]
*Equipment*

Chain mail Armor (worn, 40lbs) 40gp
Clothes (worn, Breeches, Boots, Shirt, Vest)
- Holy Symbol (neck, 1lb) 10g
- Dagger (boot right, 1lb) 1gp
- Dagger (boot left, 1lb) 1gp

Spear (held right hand, 6lbs) 5gp
Dagger (hip left, 1lb) 1gp
Hand Crossbow (hip right, 2lbs) 25gp
- Quiver x20 bolts (hip left, 2lbs) 1gp 

Beltpouch (belt front, 1/2lbs) 1gp
- Coins- 5gp, 8sp, 20cp (belt pouch, front)
- Flint & Steel (beltpouch, front) 1gp
- Ritual book (beltpouch, front, 3lbs) -gp

Beltpouch (belt back, 1/2lbs) 1gp
- Trail Rations x2 (beltpouch back, 2lbs) 1gp 

Waterskin (hip right, 4lbs) 1gp

Light Shield (back, 6lbs) 5gp

(Total Weight: 70lbs)[/sblock]

*Horto Dandorin*
Human Fighter
_Played by *Nerdytenor*_

[sblock=Character Sheet]

Initiative: +2
Senses:  Perception +2
Alignment: Unaligned
Languages: Common, Elven

Str 18 (+4)
Con 12 (+1) 
Dex 14 (+2) 
Int 10 (+0) 
Wis 14 (+2) 
Cha 9 (-1)

HP 32; Bloodied 16; Healing Surge 8 (10/day)
AC 18; Fort 17, Ref 14, Will 13 
Speed 5 (includes penalty)
Action Points 1

Skills: Acrobatics +2, Arcana +0, Athletics* +9, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1,
Dungeoneering +2, Endurance* +6, Heal +2, History +0, Insight +2, Intimidate* +4, Nature +2, Perception +2, Religion +0, Stealth +2, Streetwise* +4, Thievery +2
_* T_rained Skill

Feats:


Toughness:  +5 hp/tier
Powerful Charge: +2 damage on charge attack, +2 bull rush attempt

Gear:
     Adventurer's Kit
Longsword (+3 prof, 1d8, versatile)
Sling w/20 bullets (favorite item from childhood)
Scale Armor
Light Shield
18gp


Racial and class features:


Combat Challenge - mark any attacked, -2 to attack other, shift or attack other provokes opportunity attack
Combat Superiority - add wis(+2) to opp attacks, they stop if hit
One handed fighting style (+1 attack roll with one-handers)
 
Powers
-----------------------------------------------------------------
 *basic melee attack (standard; at will, martial, weapon)*
     +8(+4 str, +3 prof, +1 fighting style) vs AC; 1d8+4 damage. 

 *basic ranged attack (standard; at will, martial, weapon)
*      +5(+2 dex, +2 prof, +1 fighting style) vs AC; 1d6+2 damage. 

 *Cleave (standard; at will, martial, weapon)*
     +8 vs AC; 1d8+4  damage, and an adjacent enemy other than the target takes 4 damage.

 *Reaping Strike (standard; at-will, martial, weapon)*
+8 vs AC; 1d8+4  damage.
_Miss: _2 damage. 

 *Tide of Iron (standard; at will, martial, weapon)*
+8 vs AC; 1d8+4 damage, and push the target 1 square if it is large or smaller than large. I may shift into the square the target occupied. 

 *Covering Attack** (standard; encounter, martial, weapon)*
     +8 vs AC; 2d8+4 damage, and an adjacent ally may shift 2 squares.

 *Villian's Menace (standard; daily, martial, weapon)*
     +8 vs AC; 
*Hit:* 2d8+4 damage, and I gain +2 attack and +4 damage against target until end of encounter.
*Miss:* I gain +1 attack and +2 damage against this target until end of encounter.
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Aug 12, 2008)

First off, to get this started I need for the six of you to talk amongst yourselves and select one person to be the "Caller." I've never had a Caller in games I've run before but it seems like something that's pretty necessary in pbp games to avoid confusion. Basically, when the party needs to make decisions as a whole, it's the caller that "officially" tells me what that decision is. That way, I don't have to guess. 

Also, if you all could come up with a reason for why your characters all know each other and are on good terms, that'd be keen. In my RL group, they basically all grew up in Helen's Reach and played stickball together in front of the orphanage that two of the party members grew up in.

Once we've got those two items and everyone's provided a character sheet (and character background if they want ) I'll open up the IC thread and we can really get going.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 12, 2008)

So, here's the original idea that I had for Varilar, but I think it might be better to differentiate him a bit more from our Good Charlotte.  I might even switch him over to Brutal Scoundrel.  Any thoughts or suggestions out there?

[sblock=stats]Name: Varilar	
Male Elf Rogue 1
Alignment: Unaligned

Medium Humanoid, 5’7” tall, 147 lbs, 22 yrs old
Brown hair, Green eyes, Golden skin

Languages: Common, Elven
Vision: Low-Light

Ability Scores (standard array)

Str: 13
Con: 12
Dex: 18 (16+2 racial)
Int: 11
Wis: 12 (10+2 racial)
Cha: 14

Basic Combat Stats

Hit Points: 24
Bloodied: 12
Healing Surge: 7/day 
Healing Value: 6

Initiative: +4
Speed:  7 squares (Base 7)
Action Points: 1

Defenses

AC: 16 (+2 armor, +4 dex) (+2 vs. Opportunity Attacks)
Fort: 11 (+1 str)
Ref: 16 (+2 Class, +4 dex)
Will: 12 (+2 cha)

Basic Attacks

Melee: Hit:  damage:
Melee:  Hit:  Damage: 
Ranged:  Hit: Damage:  Range 

Weapon & Implement Attack Bonuses for use with Powers

Melee: Hit: 
Melee: Hit: 
Ranged:  Hit: 
Implement:  Hit:  

Passive Skills

Perception 
Insight 

Skills

Acrobatics (+4 dex, +5 trained)
Arcana 
Athletics 
Bluff (+2 cha, +5 trained)
Diplomacy 
Dungeoneering 
Endurance 
Heal 
History 
Insight (+1 wis, +5 trained)
Intimidate 
Nature (+2 racial) 
Perception (+1 wis, +2 racial)
Religion  
Stealth (+4 dex, +5 trained)
Streetwise  (+2 cha, +5 trained)
Thievery (+4 dex, +5 trained)

Feats
Nimble Blade


Racial Traits and Powers
Elven Weapon Proficiency
Fey Origin
Group Awareness
Wild Step
Elven Accuracy

Class Features
First Strike
Artful Dodger (+2 AC vs OAs)
Rogue Weapon Talent
Sneak Attack (+2d6)


At Will Powers
Piercing Strike
Sly Flourish

Encounter Powers
Positioning Strike
Elven Accuracy

Daily Powers
Trick Strike



Utility Powers

Rituals

Equipment
Dagger (4)
Leather Armor
Standard Adventurer’s Kit
Hand Crossbow
20 bolts
[/sblock]

Here's a quick retool, balancing out some of his skills with Charlotte's.
[sblock=stats2]Name: Varilar	
Male Elf Rogue 1
Alignment: Unaligned

Medium Humanoid, 5’7” tall, 152 lbs, 22 yrs old
Brown hair, Green eyes, Golden skin

Languages: Common, Elven
Vision: Low-Light

Ability Scores (standard array)

Str: 15
Con: 12
Dex: 18 (16+2 racial)
Int: 10
Wis: 12 (10+2 racial)
Cha: 12

Basic Combat Stats

Hit Points: 24
Bloodied: 12
Healing Surge: 7/day 
Healing Value: 6

Initiative: +4
Speed:  7 squares (Base 7)
Action Points: 1

Defenses

AC: 16 (+2 armor, +4 dex) 
Fort: 12 (+2 str)
Ref: 16 (+2 Class, +4 dex)
Will: 11 (+1 cha)

Basic Attacks

Melee: Hit:  damage:
Melee:  Hit:  Damage: 
Ranged:  Hit: Damage:  Range 

Weapon & Implement Attack Bonuses for use with Powers

Melee: Hit: 
Melee: Hit: 
Ranged:  Hit: 
Implement:  Hit:  

Passive Skills

Perception 
Insight 

Skills

Acrobatics (+4 dex, +5 trained)
Arcana 
Athletics (+2 strr, +5 trained)
Bluff 
Diplomacy 
Dungeoneering (+0 int, +5 trained)
Endurance 
Heal 
History 
Insight 
Intimidate 
Nature (+2 racial) 
Perception (+1 wis, +2 racial)
Religion  
Stealth (+4 dex, +5 trained)
Streetwise  (+1 cha, +5 trained)
Thievery (+4 dex, +5 trained)

Feats
Backstabber


Racial Traits and Powers
Elven Weapon Proficiency
Fey Origin
Group Awareness
Wild Step
Elven Accuracy

Class Features
First Strike
Brutal Scoundrel (+2 to sneak attack damage)
Rogue Weapon Talent
Sneak Attack (+2d8+2)


At Will Powers
Piercing Strike
Riposte Strike

Encounter Powers
Torturous Strike
Elven Accuracy

Daily Powers
Trick Strike



Utility Powers

Rituals

Equipment
Short Sword
Dagger (2)
Leather Armor
Standard Adventurer’s Kit
Hand Crossbow
20 bolts

12 gp[/sblock]


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 12, 2008)

*Dorl Dungar Dwarf Cleric*

Dorl Dungar

[sblock]
Dorl Dungar

Male Dwarf Cleric
Level 1
Unaligned
Representing Drowned Hero

```
Strength 	14	(+2)
Dexterity 	11	(+0)
Constitution 	14	(+2)
Intelligence 	10	(+0)
Wisdom      	17	(+3)
Charisma 	14	(+2)
```
Height: 	4' 4"
Weight: 	170 lb
Skin: 	Tan
Eyes: 	Light Brown
Hair: 	Red; Wavy; Thick Beard / Hirsute

Maximum Hit Points: 26

      Bloodied: 13
      Surge Value: 6
      Surges / Day: 9 [includes constitution modifier]


Size: Medium
Speed: 5 squares
Vision: Low-light

```
Initiative:	1d20 +0	= + 0 [dexterity]
Base Strength Attack:	1d20 +2	= + 2 [strength]
Base Dexterity Attack:	1d20 +0	= + 0 [dexterity]
Base Constitution Attack:	1d20 +2	= + 2 [constitution]
Base Intelligence Attack:	1d20 +0	= + 0 [intelligence]
Base Wisdom Attack:	1d20 +3	= + 3 [wisdom]
Base Charisma Attack:	1d20 +2	= + 2 [charisma]
```


```
Armor Class:	16	= 10 + 6 [chainmail]
Fortitude Defense:	12	= 10 + 2 [constitution]
Reflex Defense:	10	= 10
Will Defense:	15	= 10 + 2 [cleric] + 3 [wisdom]
```
Armor: Chainmail 

Attacks:

```
Unarmed Melee: 2 vs AC [+2 strength]; damage 1[W]=1d4+2 [strength]
      Javelins (x4): +4 vs AC [+2 strength] [+2 proficiency]; damage 1 W]=1d6+2 [strength] range 10/20 2 lb (Spear) Heavy throwable
      Thrown: Same as melee
      Mace: +4 vs AC [+2 strength] [+2 proficiency]; damage 1[W]=1d8+2 [strength] 6 lb (Mace) Versatile
      Sickle: +4 vs AC [+2 strength] [+2 proficiency]; damage 1[W]=1d6+2 [strength] 2 lb (Light blade) Off-hand
      Spear: +4 vs AC [+2 strength] [+2 proficiency]; damage 1[W]=1d8+2 [strength] 6 lb (Spear) Versatile
      Morningstar: +4 vs AC [+2 strength] [+2 proficiency]; damage 1[W]=1d10+2 [strength] 8 lb (Mace)
      Crossbow: +2 vs AC [0 dexterity] [+2 proficiency]; damage 1[W]=1d8 range 15/30 4 lb (Crossbow) Load minor
      Turn Undead +3i [wisdom] vs will
      Priest's Shield +2w [strength] vs AC
      Sacred Flame +3i [wisdom] vs reflex
      Healing Strike +2w [strength] vs AC
      Guardian of Faith +3i [wisdom] vs fortitude
```
Base Saving Throw: d20 vs 10

Languages:	Common; Dwarven;

Rituals Known:

```
Gentle Repose
      Silence
```
Skills:

```
Acrobatics:	-1	= 0 [dexterity] -1 [armor]
      Arcana:	+0	= 0 [intelligence]
      Athletics:	+1	= 2 [strength] -1 [armor]
      Bluff:	+2	= 2 [charisma]
      Diplomacy:	+7	= 2 [charisma] + 5 [class training]
      Dungeoneering:	+5	= 3 [wisdom] + 2 [Dwarf]
      Endurance:	+3	= 2 [constitution] + 2 [Dwarf] -1 [armor]
      Heal:	+8	= 3 [wisdom] + 5 [class training]
      History:	+0	= 0 [intelligence]
      Insight:	+8	= 3 [wisdom] + 5 [class training]
      Intimidate:	+2	= 2 [charisma]
      Nature:	+3	= 3 [wisdom]
      Perception:	+3	= 3 [wisdom]
      Religion:	+5	= 0 [intelligence] + 5 [class training]
      Stealth:	-1	= 0 [dexterity] -1 [armor]
      Streetwise:	+2	= 2 [charisma]
      Thievery:	-1	= 0 [dexterity] -1 [armor]
```
Feats:

      Dwarven Weapon Training	

At-Will:

```
Basic Melee Attack: By weapon, damage 1[W]+2 [strength]
      Basic Ranged Attack: By weapon, damage 1[W]
      Bull Rush: +2 [strength] vs fortitude
      Grab: +2 [strength] vs reflex
      Move grabbed target: +2 [strength] vs fortitude
      Escape: -1 [acrobatics] vs reflex / +1 [athletics] vs fortitude
      Priest's Shield [Level 1]
      Sacred Flame [Level 1]
```
 
Encounter Powers:

```
Second Wind [minor action for dwarf]
       Spend an Action Point [free action, not in surprise round]
       Channel Divinity
                Divine Fortune [free action]
                Turn Undead
       Healing Word [minor action, 2x/encounter, maximum 1x/round]
       Healing Strike [Level 1]
```
Daily Powers:

```
Guardian of Faith [Level 1]
```
Dwarf

    * +2 Constitution, +2 Wisdom (already included)
    * Cast-Iron Stomach (+5 saves vs poison)
    * Dwarven Resilience
    * Dwarven Weapon Proficiency (throwing hammer, warhammer)
    * Encumbred Speed
    * Stand your Ground

Cleric

    * Channel Divinity -- Divine Fortune
    * Channel Divinity -- Turn Undead
    * Healer's Lore
    * Healing Word
    * Ritual Casting [bonus feat, not listed above]



Dorl Dungar's Equipment:
	
	



```
Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
      Crossbow bolts (quiver of 20) x2
      Backpack
      Bedroll
      Blanket, winter x1
      Candle
      Case (for map or scroll)
      Everburning torch
      Firewood (1 day) x2
      Fishhook
      Fishing net
      Flint and steel
      Ink vial
      Ink pen
      Lantern (hooded)
      Manacles x1
      Oil flasks x2
      Paper sheets x10
      Pouch (belt) x1
      Rations (1 day) x10
      Rope (50', hempen) x1
      Signal whistle
      Signet ring
      Spyglass
      Sunrods x2
      Waterskins x1
      Healer kit
      Holy symbol (silver)
      Magnifying glass
      Musical instrument
      Ritual book x1
      Ritual components
```
Magic items: [sblock] 
	
	



```
Weapon:
       Weapon:
       Weapon:
       Weapon:
       Armor:
       Shield:
       Arms:
       Feet:
       Hands:
       Head:
       Neck:
       Ring:
       Ring:
       Waist:
```
          [/sblock]

[/sblock]

*

A sailing cleric that has spent his whole adult live at sea, as a teenager he was part of a priest society of Melora the goddess of the sea that believed in exalting themselves and praising their good trough battle and prayer. Tends to be a easy humor type laughing at the most common thing as farts and bad jokes about his beard he almost fall of his chair if someone trips in a tavern over a drunk sailor. The balance comes when someone talks about sea creatures and what Dorlar believes to be myths of the sea, he then get dead serious taking the stand of theres no such things as ghost ships, mermaids and giant squids that can swallow a entire ship.

Dorl Dungar had from a early age been taken up into the monk society as all child of his family, boys and girls where taken into the monk society as soon they where teenagers to form them into 'proper adults' as his father, grandfather and great grandfather always said. 

Odd at it might seem this family of dwarfs had been one of the dwarf families to settle on the surface after the 'borehole incident' and had since 75 years ago lived by a river poring into the sea near the town of Helen's Reach.

As a child he used most part of his time to play at the beaches grabbing crabs with the other child's with  an adult watching them play. He was often allowed to accompany the adults onto the boats to learn how to sail and fish whit harpoons and trick the shoals of fish into their netts. The sea was a natural habitat for Dorl.

After long years of training with the priests Dorl had taken the job as a sailor/healer/defender of local pirates of the middel reaches. The ship he was working at 'singing fat lady' was a transport vessel carrying mostly wood, silks and canvas with olive oil between the different ports.

He ocationally stayed at port to visit his family, pray at temples or just having fun at the taverns gambling.

At some ocations Dorl feels a longing after love and would walk the streets thinking if he any day would be blessed to meet a maid that would fall in love in him accepting his adventurous lifestyle, someone that would drag him back to port more often then the lust of adventure at sea.*

This background is wrong. For some reason the text i changed has not updated. (?) I will fix it as soon as possible, as now i have to attend RL. For now disregard the background.

*-DH*


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2008)

[sblock=Jorje's Statblock]


```
Race: Human         Class: Wizard
Str: 10 +0         Level: 1        XP: 445
Con: 14 +2         BAB: +0         HP: 125
Dex: 11 +0         Grapple: +0     Dmg Red: -
Int: 18 +4         Speed: 6       Spell Res: N/A
Wis: 14 +2         Init: +0        Spell Save: N/A
Cha: 10 +0         ACP: -          Alignment: Unaligned
```
AC: 16
FORT: 13
REF: 15
WILL: 15

Hit Points: 24
Bloodied: 12

Healing Surges/HP healed: 6
Healing Surges/day: 8

Second Wind: 1

Attacks: 
Dagger      +3 vs AC         1d4         Range 5/10
M.Missile    +4 vs Reflex     2d4+4              20

[sblock=Race and Class Features]
Bonus At-Will Power: You know one extra at-will power from your class.

Bonus Feat: You gain a bonus feat at 1st level. You must meet the feat’s prerequisites.

Bonus Skill: You gain training in one additional skill from your class skill list.

Human Defense Bonuses: +1 to Fortitude, Reflex, and Will defenses.

Arcane Implement Mastery
Cantrips
Ritual Casting
Spellbook[/sblock]

Feats:
Campaign Bonus: Part Fish
Bonus: Ritualist
Human: Dark Fury
1 - Armor Prof (leather)

Skills:
Passive Insight  17
Passive Perception 12

Arcana +11
Diplomacy +5
Dungeoneering +11
History +4 (untrained)
Insight +7
Nature +7

Languages: Common, Supernal

Powers:
*At Will:*
Ghost Sound
Light
Mage Hand
Prestidigitation

Magic Missile (+4 vs Reflex / 2d4+4, reach 20)
Cloud of Daggers (+4 vs Reflex / 1d6+4, 2 damage area)
Illusory Ambush (+4 vs Will / 1d6+5, -2 attacks eynt)

*Encounter:*
Grasping Shadows (+4 vs Will / 1d8+5, slowed eynt, burst 1, special)

*Daily:*
Flaming Sphere
Phantom Chasm

Rituals:
Banish Vermin
Make Whole
Tenser’s Floating Disk

Equipment (100 gp):
Leather armor (25), 3 daggers (3), orb (15), standard adventurer's pack(15) [backpack, bedroll, flint and steel, belt pouch, 2 sunrods, 10 days' trail rations, 50 ft. of hempen rope, waterskin], residium worth 35gp, 7gp
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
-What does the character look like? 
[sblock=Pic]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

-What's his story?
Born in a small village, he remembers most of his life as citizen in the arcane district of _Old Nerrath_, selling his particulary talent to the highest bidder, before he started to work as an adventurer out of the city (nothing much to explore in there.)

-Where does he come from?
Jorje was born and raised in the small village _Applewood_.
But after manifesting his talet for arcane magic, his parents sent him to _Old Nerrath_ to study at the _Shadowdream Academy_, that specializes in illusion and ... darker magic, in the arcane district. He later left the city for more lucerative jobs out there.

-What's his personality?
A bit dark and calculating, he isn't evil per se, but hasn't yet expirienced the true values of sacrifice and friendship, but is up to learn tem...

-Why is he an adventurer?
Profit and exitement. The magic items and rituals adventurers typically find on their explorations would cost him a fortune on the free market.

His past time mentor, that says he is always acting on self interest and won't never change the world has nothing to do with this...[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2008)

Found my way over here.  Read the last posts of the recruiting thread - will make a defender. Not sure which - Paladin or Fighter just yet. Nor which concept... so far it seems like folks are more interested in Ranver than in Pip? Yes? No?

I've no affinity for one over the other.

First up, Pip.

[sblock=Pip, Halfling Fighter]
*Pipperthrush "Pip" Tidechaser*
Male, Halfling, Fighter
Good

Small, 4' 21/4" tall, 88lbs, 19 yrs old
Black hair, blue eyes, medium brown skin

Speaks Common, Dwarven


*Ability Scores* 

Str: 17 (+3) 12 pt
Con: 10 (+0) 0 pts
Dex: 16 (+3) 5 pts (Race +2)
Int: 10 (+0) 0 pts
Wis: 14 (+2) 5 pts
Cha: 10 (+0) 0 pts (Race +2)


*Basic Combat Stats*

Hit Points: 25
Bloodied: 12
Healing Surge: 9/day, (6 healed)

Initiative: +3
Speed: 5 squares (25’ feet)
Action Points: 1


*Defenses*

AC: 18(20 vs OAs; additional +2 when adjacent to >= 2 Medium creatures)
Fort: 15
Ref: 14
Will: 12


*Attacks*

+7 Melee, Shortsword, 1d6, light blade, off hand
+6 Melee/+6 Ranged, Javelin, 1d6, spear, heavy thrown, 10/20
+7 Melee/+7 Ranged, Dagger, 1d4, light blade, off hand, 5/10


*Skills* 

Acrobatics (Dex) +5 (Race +2)
Arcana (Int) +0
_Athletics_ (Str) +8
Bluff (Cha) +0
Diplomacy (Cha) +0
Dungeoneering (Wis) +2
_Endurance_ (Con) +5
_Heal_ (Wis) +7
History (Int) +0
Insight (Wis) +2
Intimidate (Cha) +0
Nature (Wis) +2
Perception (Wis) +2
Religion (Int) +0
Stealth (Dex) +3
Streetwise (Cha) +0
Thievery (Dex) +5 (Race +2)


*Racial Traits and Power *

_Vision:_ Normal
_Skill Bonuses:_ +2 Acrobatics, +2 Thievery
_Bold:_ +5 to saves vs. Fear
_Nimble Reaction:_ +2 racial bonus to AC vs. OAs
_Second Chance:_ Encounter, Immediate interrupt, Force enemy to reroll a successful attack roll, they must keep the second roll


*At Will Powers*

Cleave
Sure Strike

*Encounter Powers*

Second Chance
Covering Attack

*Daily Powers*

Comeback Strike


*Other Class Features*

Bonus to Defense: +2 Fortitude
Combat Challenge
Combat Superiority
Fighter Weapon Talent (1h)

*Feats*

Lost in the Crowd
Half Fish (Flavor)
Born to Sail


*Character Information*

[sblock=Background]The son of a fisherman and pearl-diver, Pip grew up half on the deck of a ship and half in the water. His family was large and periodically sent its youth to Helen's Reach "fer schoolin' proper like" and to get in touch with those "high falutin'" Helen's Reach Tidechasers. Pip's knowlege of sea trade and travel was recognized by his well-to-do uncle, and he soon found himself aboard a Heirata ship that criss-crossed the Reaches.

Until that ship stopped to pick up a marooned young woman... One Charlotte Threeflagons. [/sblock]
[sblock=Demeanor][/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance][/sblock]
*Equipment*

Scalemail Armor (worn, 45lbs) 45gp
Clothes (worn)
- Shirt, Breeches, Sash, Belt, Boots, Hat

Shortsword (hip left, 2lbs) 10gp
Dagger (hip left, 1lb) 1gp
Dagger (boot right, 1lb) 1gp

Beltpouch (belt front, 1/2lbs) 1gp
- Coins- 16gp, 18sp, 20cp (belt pouch, front)
- Flint & Steel (beltpouch, front) 1gp

Beltpouch (belt back, 1/2lbs) 1gp
- Trail Rations x2 (beltpouch back, 2lbs) 1gp 

Waterskin (hip right, 4lbs) 1gp

Light Shield (back – over pack, 6lbs) 5gp
Harpoons (Javelin) x3 (right shoulder, 6 lbs) 15gp

(Total Weight: 68lbs)[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Aug 13, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> So, here's the original idea that I had for Varilar, but I think it might be better to differentiate him a bit more from our Good Charlotte.  I might even switch him over to Brutal Scoundrel.  Any thoughts or suggestions out there?




It looks good to me. No real suggestions on my part, though I do think it's a good idea to focus on a build that's "different" from the other rogue in the group.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't know about the caller but the 'all knowing each other' should be easy.  It's already been suggested that we all frequent the same inn. i.e. we are all regulars who meet up.  

Perhaps the local 'Daggers' team, perhaps we could all love singing and attend the weekly 'K'raoke' session


----------



## helium3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> Dorl Dungar
> 
> [sblock]
> Dorl Dungar
> ...




Looks good to me.


----------



## helium3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Found my way over here.  Read the last posts of the recruiting thread - will make a defender. Not sure which - Paladin or Fighter just yet. Nor which concept... so far it seems like folks are more interested in Ranver than in Pip? Yes? No?
> 
> I've no affinity for one over the other.
> 
> ...




Everything looks good, but it seems like your reflex defense should be 13, not 14. What am I missing?


----------



## helium3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Here is the old character. I will start to update tomorrow.
> 
> [sblock=Jorje's Statblock]
> 
> ...




With the exception of the ability scores, everything looks fine. By my calcs you spent 25 points to get that array. The point buy method in the PHB only has you spending 22 points. What am I missing here?



> [sblock=Background]
> -What does the character look like?
> [sblock=Pic]
> 
> ...




Cool picture. Did you draw that yourself? Are "Applewood" and "Nesiah" from an old build or did you want to specify an foreign birthplace for Jorje? That's fine, but a little more detail would be helpful. If Nesiah is a city, it's likely to be closer to Old Nerath, which is to the North.



> I will perhaps change 'Animal Messanger' to one of the rituals from the new dragon article. I can repost the specific ritual here, if you like.




The name should be sufficient. They aren't charging us for access to Dragon yet.


----------



## helium3 (Aug 14, 2008)

The Digger said:


> Don't know about the caller but the 'all knowing each other' should be easy.  It's already been suggested that we all frequent the same inn. i.e. we are all regulars who meet up.
> 
> Perhaps the local 'Daggers' team, perhaps we could all love singing and attend the weekly 'K'raoke' session




As I understand it, the "Caller" is an old school D&D term. I've never been in a game that had one before, but it seems to me that in a PbP they'd be very useful.

Basically, the Caller isn't making decisions for the group or anything. Simply put, when the DM asks the party a question the official answer has to come from the Caller. That way, instead of me asking a question and having to interpret what to take from six different responses, I let y'all discuss and then the Caller tells me the answer once the discussion's done.

I think it'll make things go much more smoothly in those instances when I pose a question to the party.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2008)

helium3 said:


> With the exception of the ability scores, everything looks fine. By my calcs you spent 25 points to get that array. The point buy method in the PHB only has you spending 22 points. What am I missing here?




That is my fault. The other game started with 25 points. I will reduce Dex to 11 and Cha to 10.



> Cool picture. Did you draw that yourself? Are "Applewood" and "Nesiah" from an old build or did you want to specify an foreign birthplace for Jorje? That's fine, but a little more detail would be helpful. If Nesiah is a city, it's likely to be closer to Old Nerath, which is to the North.



The picture is from 'Complete Mage'. The artist read successfully my future mind. I think it fits perfect for Jorje.

Yes, both loctions are from the old game.

Applewood is just my creation and shall showw the rural birthplace of Jorje.

Nesiah is an invention from the other DM:
_Nesiah is their largest and most ancients city. It is perhaps the most populated city of Barnost, and is strictly divided in seventeen districts, each
governed by one of the founding guilds._
Perhaps you can subsume the concept into one of the cities of your world. I only really need the shadowy wizard academy and perhaps an 'arcane district'.



> The name should be sufficient. They aren't charging us for access to Dragon yet.



I would like to take 'Banish Vermin' from dragon 366.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's Varilar as a brutal scoundrel.  I'll have to adjust his story a bit, as he no longer quite fits the gambler archetype.  

[sblock=stats]Name: Varilar 
Male Elf Rogue 1
Alignment: Unaligned

Medium Humanoid, 5’7” tall, 152 lbs, 22 yrs old
Brown hair, Green eyes, Golden skin

Languages: Common, Elven
Vision: Low-Light

*Ability Scores*
Str: 15
Con: 12
Dex: 18 (16+2 racial)
Int: 10
Wis: 12 (10+2 racial)
Cha: 12

*Basic Combat Stats*
Hit Points: 24
Bloodied: 12
Healing Surge: 7/day 
Healing Value: 6
Initiative: +4
Speed:  7 squares (Base 7)
Action Points: 1

*Defenses*
AC: 16 (+2 armor, +4 dex) 
Fort: 12 (+2 str)
Ref: 16 (+2 Class, +4 dex)
Will: 11 (+1 cha)

*Basic Attacks*
Melee: Short Sword Hit: +5 damage: 1d6+2
Melee: Dagger Hit: +6 Damage: 1d4+2
Ranged: Dagger Hit: +8 Damage: 1d4+4 Range 5/10
Ranged: Hand Crossbow Hit: +6 Damage: 1d6+4

*Weapon & Implement Attack Bonuses for use with Powers*
Melee: Short Sword Hit: +3 (+3 prof)
Melee: Dagger Hit: +4 (+3 prof, +1 rogue weapon talent)
Ranged: Dagger Hit: +4 (+3 prof, +1 rogue weapon talent)
Ranged: Hand Crossbow Hit: +2 (+2 prof)

*Passive Skills*
Perception 11
Insight 13

*Skills*
Acrobatics (+4 dex, +5 trained)
Arcana (+0 int)
Athletics (+2 strr, +5 trained)
Bluff (+1 cha)
Diplomacy (+1 cha)
Dungeoneering (+0 int, +5 trained)
Endurance (+1 con)
Heal (+1 wis)
History (+0 int)
Insight (+1 wis)
Intimidate (+1 cha)
Nature (+1 wis, +2 racial) 
Perception (+1 wis, +2 racial)
Religion  (+0 int)
Stealth (+4 dex, +5 trained)
Streetwise  (+1 cha, +5 trained)
Thievery (+4 dex, +5 trained)

*Feats*
Backstabber

*Racial Traits and Powers*
Elven Weapon Proficiency--proficient in longbow and shortbow
Fey Origin--You are considered a fey creature
Group Awareness--non-elf allies within 5 squares get +1 perception bonus
Wild Step--Ignore difficult terrain when you shift
Elven Accuracy--Use Elven Accuracy as an enconter power

*Class Features*
First Strike--You have combat encounter against creatures that haven't yet acted in an encounter
Brutal Scoundrel -- add str mod (+2) to sneak attack damage
Rogue Weapon Talent--Shuriken damage die increases by one, +1 to attack rolls with a dagger
Sneak Attack--deal an additional +2d8+2 damage when you have combat advantage.  You can use this once per round.

*At Will Powers*
Piercing Strike:  Martial, Weapon
Standard Action   Melee Weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a light blade
Target: One Creature   Dex vs. Reflex
Hit: 1[W] +4

Riposte Strike:  Martial, Weapon
Standard Action   Melee Weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a light blade
Target: One Creature   Dex vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] +4.  If the target attacks you before the start of your next turn, you make your riposte against the target as an immediate interrupt, a Str vs. AC attack that deals 1[W] +2 damage.

*Encounter Powers*
Torturous Strike:  Martial, Weapon
Standard Action  Melee Weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a light blade
Target: One Creature   Dex vs. AC
Hit: 2[W] +6 damage.

Elven Accuracy:  Racial
Free Action    Personal
Effect: Reroll an attack roll.  Use the second roll, even if it's lower.

*Daily Powers*
Trick Strike:  Martial, Weapon
Standard Action:  Melee or Ranged Weapon
Requirement: You must be wielding a crossbow, a light blade or a sling
Target: One Creature    Dex vs. AC
Hit: 3[W] +4 damage and you slide the target 1 square.  
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, each time you hit the target you slide it 1 square.

*Utility Powers*

*Rituals*

*Equipment*
Short Sword
Dagger (2)
Leather Armor
Standard Adventurer’s Kit
Hand Crossbow
20 bolts

12 gp[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> That is my fault. The other game started with 25 points. I will reduce Dex to 11 and Cha to 10.




Cool.



> The picture is from 'Complete Mage'. The artist read successfully my future mind. I think it fits perfect for Jorje.




Heh. Good to know. There will definitely be a shadow component to some of the quests.



> Yes, both loctions are from the old game.
> 
> Applewood is just my creation and shall showw the rural birthplace of Jorje.
> 
> ...




The Middle Reaches used to be a province of the greater Empire of Nerath. The Imperial Seat of Nerath was in the city of the same name. To avoid confusion the city (when being referred to specifically) was often referred to as Old Nerath. After the fall of the Empire the name stuck and now most folk refer to it by that.

So, Old Nerath would be a good substitute. It's the closest city that would be most likely to have an arcane district and a guild of mages devoted to shadow magic.



> I would like to take 'Banish Vermin' from dragon 366.




That's fine by me. It's just a ritual and frankly the rituals in the PHB are a bit sad and lonely to begin with. Generally speaking though, I'm going to try and run a core books (1st set) game.


----------



## helium3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> Here's Varilar as a brutal scoundrel.  I'll have to adjust his story a bit, as he no longer quite fits the gambler archetype.
> 
> [sblock=stats]Name: Varilar
> Male Elf Rogue 1
> ...




Cool. Looks good to me.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2008)

helium3 said:


> Everything looks good, but it seems like your reflex defense should be 13, not 14. What am I missing?




I use an excel character generator and couldn't figure that out myself. So I looked up Reflex defense and whaddya know... Shields grant their bonus to Reflex. PHB, 275.

Got some PCs ACs to adjust.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

Have you seen Jorje's powers? They are mostly from the illusion dragon article. Far to few illusions in the PH


----------



## Drowned Hero (Aug 15, 2008)

Well. Im sadly announcing that i got a new big work contract and will have my internet time reduced a bit. As this game havent started yet i rather pull out so i dont make the posting unnecessarily slow as im in other games as well that will alone keep me busy.

Have fun people and im sorry i cant join.

-DH


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear it, Hero.  Good luck with work.

So that's our leader disappearing?  How do you want to handle this, Helium?  I can't remember if there was another Leader applicant or not.  If not, I could easily switch Varilar, our somewhat superfluous second rogue, out for a warlord.  I'm pretty flexible, and could keep the elven flair by switching his race to half-elf.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry to see you go, DH. Good luck with the contract. 

Pip (or Ranver) would make fine Leaders, either Cleric or Warlord. I wrote both concepts to be flexible for situations just like this.

A second rogue isn't the burden you make it out to be Redclaw. Means we have TWO who can be effective scouts. 

Which class do we want more - Warlord or Cleric? With multiple rogues, I'm thinking a Warlord would be good, to help them position... but by the same token, with multiple rogues maybe more healing would be better.


----------



## helium3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> Well. Im sadly announcing that i got a new big work contract and will have my internet time reduced a bit. As this game havent started yet i rather pull out so i dont make the posting unnecessarily slow as im in other games as well that will alone keep me busy.
> 
> Have fun people and im sorry i cant join.
> 
> -DH




Bummer. Good luck with the new contract. 

I would rather that Sparky play the leader, since uhhhh he(?) was playing the wild card from the beginning. That being said, if you REALLY wanna play a leader Redclaw, go ahead.

Whoever does end up playing the leader and if it's a cleric, please let me know what god/goddess the cleric venerates.

I'm just about ready to go on the quests but the presence of a cleric presents some opportunities.

***UPDATE***

I also invited the player of Horta to join so that we still have six players. I like that number. It feels _right_.  Horta's a defender, so we'll definitely want Sparky to play the leader.

Also, the issue of the Caller still hasn't been decided. It'd probably just be easier if I pick someone, so if you DONT want to be the Caller, please speak up.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 15, 2008)

Hah! Didn't even notice we had OOC thread until now. I'm still in. I'll mod Zarathas' stats a bit. I think it will do me good to have higher Con. Afterall, the Dragonborn racial features have much benefits from Con...


----------



## helium3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Hah! Didn't even notice we had OOC thread until now. I'm still in. I'll mod Zarathas' stats a bit. I think it will do me good to have higher Con. Afterall, the Dragonborn racial features have much benefits from Con...




Hah hah. That's funny. So you probably just thought it was another pbp game dying a premature death, huh?


----------



## The Digger (Aug 15, 2008)

Although I have quite a lot of computer time available it can be very erratic so it would probably not suit for me to be the caller - unless you're desperate of course!


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 15, 2008)

No worries.  I'm happy to play a rogue.  I just thought I'd offer the switch if we needed it.

As far being the Caller, I'm in the process of searching for a job.  I have no idea what my access will look like once I find one.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 15, 2008)

*Horta is up for adventure*

Very excited to join you folks. Now if I can just get his character sheet finalized...


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2008)

In my experience, Callers work better in face-to-face games, as a way to focus the group (that can rapidly get sidetracked into conversations and other distractions). PbP doesn't suffer from that. 

It DOES suffer from waiting on individuals. Adding an individual that the DM is waiting for isn't a good thing, IMO.

What's worked in the PbP games that I've been a part of is a guaranteed 'bump day.' A day in the week where the DM moves the plot along based on what's been discussed. Now, that's not to say the DM can't move the plot along faster if the players have been posting lots.

It's a friendly way of saying 'we won't wait for you,' but also 'it's okay if you miss a week here and there.' Does that make sense?

---

PbP Advice for our new-to-PbP DM:

Momentum is the most key element of keeping PbP going. Slow or fast, a steady rate is the surest way to keep a game kicking (that's why the 'bump day' method works well.

Which leads me to the The Player's Corrolary.

The Bump Day Corrolary: It is ALSO the players' responsibility to maintain the momentum of a PbP game. If a good span of time (a week is a good baseline) but you're not posting because you're waiting on other players or the DM, it's time to post again.

Sometimes players need to wait on the results of a roll or something like that, but that doesn't mean you can't post. Post an inner monologue. If you're character's not introspective (or you as a player don't like posting in 3rd person omniscient), post something more about the events that are happening. If the group isn't in combat and other players are lagging, it is important to keep the group moving, make a decision. (Sparky note: I don't want to hold up the game, so if I miss posting and you guys do stuff that my PC wouldn't have done or supported, I'll roll with it, because there's a meta-contract between all of us that we want to do this together. That means, if I'm not posting, I don't get a say.)

A post that lets the players and especially the DM know that people are still checking the game threads and invested. OOC posts don't count. IC posts do.

Ahem.

That was long winded. 

I'm sure we'll all be just fine.

Working up a Leader.

Preferences? Cleric? Warlord?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

I would vote for cleric. I just like the idea to have all 4 classic classes in the group.
And a wis- cleric got also ranged attack powers.

@helium3: Do you still need something before copying Jorje's stats into the first post?


----------



## helium3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sparky said:


> In my experience, Callers work better in face-to-face games, as a way to focus the group (that can rapidly get sidetracked into conversations and other distractions). PbP doesn't suffer from that.
> 
> It DOES suffer from waiting on individuals. Adding an individual that the DM is waiting for isn't a good thing, IMO.




Interesting. I hadn't thought of it this way. I may need to have a caller in my RL group. They've been rather unfocused ever since we switched over to 4E.



> What's worked in the PbP games that I've been a part of is a guaranteed 'bump day.' A day in the week where the DM moves the plot along based on what's been discussed. Now, that's not to say the DM can't move the plot along faster if the players have been posting lots.




Interesting. What I'm most worried about is asking for a decision and the players discussing what to do but never really stating "this is our decision." From your experience that's not as much of a problem?




> PbP Advice for our new-to-PbP DM:
> 
> Momentum is the most key element of keeping PbP going. Slow or fast, a steady rate is the surest way to keep a game kicking (that's why the 'bump day' method works well.




I shall keep this well in mind as we go.


----------



## helium3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> @helium3: Do you still need something before copying Jorje's stats into the first post?




Nope. Just waiting to see if there were any other changes you wanted to make beyond the adjustment to ability scores and the new ritual.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

helium3 said:


> Nope. Just waiting to see if there were any other changes you wanted to make beyond the adjustment to ability scores and the new ritual.




Oh, I see. Thanks. I juust don't want to slow everything down


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2008)

helium3 said:


> Interesting. What I'm most worried about is asking for a decision and the players discussing what to do but never really stating "this is our decision." From your experience that's not as much of a problem?




Not in my experience. That's not to say there aren't disagreements, though the disagreements are usually IC. And I've seen them resolved more often than not. 

---

_Q: What do you want to rule about "table talk"? _

I've found it handy to allow Players to discuss and help eachother - not to kibbitz 'bad' moves - but remind eachother about powers or bonuses or story tidbits that they may have forgotten. It's especially helpful when there might be long periods between posts.

Because IC threads are wonderfully narrative in a way that few of my face-to-face games have been, "table talk" in the OOC thread doesn't detract in the same way as it does from face-to-face games.

---

Cool note for the shiny new forums... you can use hot-keys to place tags... ctrl-I makes italic tags, ctrl-b makes bold tags. Very handy.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 15, 2008)

*Horto Dandorin*

Made some significant changes. Let me know what you think. I'm trying to stay flexible with my secondary scores since I haven't committed to any one path yet. May have to slightly tweak my backstory, but nothing major.

[sblock=Horto Dandorin]

Initiative: +2
Senses:  Perception +2
Alignment: Unaligned
Languages: Common, Elven

Str 18 (+4)
Con 12 (+1) 
Dex 14 (+2) 
Int 10 (+0) 
Wis 14 (+2) 
Cha 9 (-1)

HP 32; Bloodied 16; Healing Surge 8 (10/day)
AC 18; Fort 17, Ref 14, Will 13 
Speed 5 (includes penalty)
Action Points 1

Skills: Acrobatics +2, Arcana +0, Athletics* +9, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1,
Dungeoneering +2, Endurance* +6, Heal +2, History +0, Insight +2, Intimidate* +4, Nature +2, Perception +2, Religion +0, Stealth +2, Streetwise* +4, Thievery +2
_* T_rained Skill

Feats:


Toughness:  +5 hp/tier
Powerful Charge: +2 damage on charge attack, +2 bull rush attempt

Gear:
     Adventurer's Kit
Longsword (+3 prof, 1d8, versatile)
Sling w/20 bullets (favorite item from childhood)
Scale Armor
Light Shield
18gp


Racial and class features:


Combat Challenge - mark any attacked, -2 to attack other, shift or attack other provokes opportunity attack
Combat Superiority - add wis(+2) to opp attacks, they stop if hit
One handed fighting style (+1 attack roll with one-handers)
 
Powers
-----------------------------------------------------------------
 *basic melee attack (standard; at will, martial, weapon)*
     +8(+4 str, +3 prof, +1 fighting style) vs AC; 1d8+4 damage. 

 *basic ranged attack (standard; at will, martial, weapon)
*      +5(+2 dex, +2 prof, +1 fighting style) vs AC; 1d6+2 damage. 

 *Cleave (standard; at will, martial, weapon)*
     +8 vs AC; 1d8+4  damage, and an adjacent enemy other than the target takes 4 damage.

 *Reaping Strike (standard; at-will, martial, weapon)*
+8 vs AC; 1d8+4  damage.
_Miss: _2 damage. 

 *Tide of Iron (standard; at will, martial, weapon)*
+8 vs AC; 1d8+4 damage, and push the target 1 square if it is large or smaller than large. I may shift into the square the target occupied. 

 *Covering Attack** (standard; encounter, martial, weapon)*
     +8 vs AC; 2d8+4 damage, and an adjacent ally may shift 2 squares.

 *Villian's Menace (standard; daily, martial, weapon)*
     +8 vs AC; 
*Hit:* 2d8+4 damage, and I gain +2 attack and +4 damage against target until end of encounter.
*Miss:* I gain +1 attack and +2 damage against this target until end of encounter.
[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2008)

For your consideration:

[sblock=Pip, Halfling Cleric]
*Pipperthrush "Pip" Tidechaser*
Male, Halfling, Cleric
Good

Small, 4' 21/4" tall, 88lbs, 19 yrs old
Black hair, blue eyes, medium brown skin

Speaks Common, Dwarven


*Ability Scores* 

Str: 16 (+3) 9 pts
Con: 10 (+0) 0 pts
Dex: 14 (+2) 2 pts (Race +2)
Int: 10 (+0) 2 pts
Wis: 16 (+3) 9 pts
Cha: 12 (+1) 0 pts (Race +2)


*Basic Combat Stats*

Hit Points: 22
Bloodied: 11
Healing Surge: 7/day, (5 healed)

Initiative: +3
Speed: 5 squares (25’ feet)
Action Points: 1

Passive Insight: 18
Passive Perception: 13


*Defenses*

AC: 16(20 vs OAs; additional +2 when adjacent to >= 2 Medium creatures)
Fort: 13
Ref: 12
Will: 15


*Attacks*

+5 Melee, Mace, 1d8+3
+5 Melee/+5 Ranged, Javelin, 1d6+3, spear, heavy thrown, 10/20
+6 Melee/+5 Ranged, Dagger, 1d4+3, light blade, off hand, 5/10


*Skills* 

Acrobatics (Dex) +4 (Race +2)
Arcana (Int) +0
Athletics (Str) +3
Bluff (Cha) +1
_Diplomacy_ (Cha) +6
Dungeoneering (Wis) +3
Endurance (Con) +0
_Heal_ (Wis) +8
History (Int) +0
_Insight_ (Wis) +8
Intimidate (Cha) +1
Nature (Wis) +3
Perception (Wis) +3
_Religion_ (Int) +5
Stealth (Dex) +2
Streetwise (Cha) +1
Thievery (Dex) +4 (Race +2)


*Racial Traits and Power *

_Vision:_ Normal
_Skill Bonuses:_ +2 Acrobatics, +2 Thievery
_Bold:_ +5 to saves vs. Fear
_Nimble Reaction:_ +2 racial bonus to AC vs. OAs
_Second Chance:_ Encounter, Immediate interrupt, Force enemy to reroll a successful attack roll, they must keep the second roll


*At Will Powers*

Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame

*Encounter Powers*

Channel Divinity: Divine Fortune or Turn Undead
Healing Smite
Healing Word
Healing Word
Second Chance


*Daily Powers*

Beacon of Hope


*Other Class Features*

Bonus to Defense: +2 Will
Channel Divinity
Healer's Lore (+3 to powers with the Healing keyword)
Healing Word 
Ritual Caster


*Feats*

Lost in the Crowd
Half Fish (Flavor)
Born to Sail


*Character Information*

[sblock=Background]The son of a fisherman and pearl-diver, Pip grew up half on the deck of a ship and half in the water. His family was large and periodically sent its youth to Helen's Reach "fer schoolin' proper like" and to get in touch with those "high falutin'" Helen's Reach Tidechasers. Pip's knowlege of sea trade and travel was recognized by his well-to-do uncle, and he soon found himself aboard a Heirata ship that criss-crossed the Reaches.

Until that ship stopped to pick up a marooned young woman... One Charlotte Threeflagons. [/sblock]
[sblock=Demeanor]Temp[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance]Temp[/sblock]
*Equipment*

Chain mail Armor (worn, 40lbs) 40gp
Clothes (worn, Breeches, Shirt, Sash, Hat, Boots)
- Holy Symbol (neck, 1lb) 10g
- Dagger (boot right, 1lb) 1gp

Javelin (held right hand, 2lbs) 5gp

Beltpouch (belt front, 1/2lbs) 1gp
- Coins- ??gp, ??sp, ??cp (belt pouch, front)
- Flint & Steel (beltpouch, front) 1gp
- Ritual book (beltpouch, front, 3lbs) -gp

Beltpouch (belt back, 1/2lbs) 1gp
- Trail Rations x2 (beltpouch back, 2lbs) 1gp 

Waterskin (hip right, 4lbs) 1gp

Light Shield (back, 6lbs) 5gp
Javelin (Harpoon) x3 (left shoulder, 6lbs) 15gp

(Total Weight: 66lbs)[/sblock]

[sblock=Ranver, Human Cleric]
*Ranver Swilch*
Male, Human, Cleric
Unaligned

Medium, 5'10" tall, 167lbs, 22 yrs old
Brown hair, brown eyes, tanned skin

Speaks Common, Deep Speech, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, Primordial


*Ability Scores* 

Str: 10 (+0) 2 pts
Con: 13 (+1) 3 pts
Dex: 14 (+2) 5 pts
Int: 13 (+1) 3 pts
Wis: 18 (+4) 9 pts (Race +2)
Cha: 10 (+0) 0 pts


*Basic Combat Stats*

Hit Points: 25
Bloodied: 12
Healing Surge: 8/day, (6 healed)

Initiative: +2
Speed: 5 squares (25’ feet)
Action Points: 1

Passive Insight: 
Passive Perception: 


*Defenses*

AC: 16
Fort: 12
Ref: 13
Will: 17


*Attacks*

+2 Melee, Spear, 1d8, spear, versatile
+2 Melee/+2 Ranged, Dagger, 1d4, light thrown, off hand, 5/10
+2 Ranged, Hand Crossbow, 1d6, crossbow, load free, 10/20


*Skills* 

Acrobatics (Dex) +2 
_Arcana _(Int) +6
Athletics (Str) +0
Bluff (Cha) +0
Diplomacy (Cha) +0
Dungeoneering (Wis) +3
Endurance (Con) +1
_Heal_ (Wis) +8
_History_ (Int) +6 (Race bonus)
_Insight_ (Wis) +8
Intimidate (Cha) +0
Nature (Wis) +3
Perception (Wis) +3
_Religion_ (Int) +6
Stealth (Dex) +2
Streetwise (Cha) +0
Thievery (Dex) +2


*Racial Traits and Power *

_Vision:_ Normal
_Bonus Skill:_ Choose 1 extra trained Class Skill (History)
_Bonus Feat:_ Choose 1 extra Feat (Linguist)
_Bonus At-Will Powerl:_ Choose 1 extra At-Will class power (Righteous Brand)
_Human Defense Bonus:_ +1 racial bonus to Fort, Reflex, Will


*At Will Powers*

Lance of Faith
Righteous Brand
Sacred Flame

*Encounter Powers*

Cause Fear
Channel Divinity: Divine Fortune or Turn Undead
Healing Word
Healing Word

*Daily Powers*

Guardian of Faith


*Other Class Features*

Bonus to Defense: +2 Will
Channel Divinity
Healer's Lore (+4 to powers with the Healing keyword)
Healing Word
Ritual Caster


*Feats*

Linguist
Linguist (Bonus Human Feat)


*Character Information*
[sblock=Background]I've lived in Helen's Reach all my life. Swam in her stinking lagoon, climbed the facade of the Vault of Years to eat clams in the shadow of the golden dome when it was the only one we had. Nobody really much notices a guy like me until I do something that gets me noticed. That’s why, when I ran afoul of the Guard Watch (I mean, really... I have relatives to honor in the catacombs like anyone else, why do I have to visit them during daylight hours? The shades don’t know any different, it’s dark down there.

My punishment was assignment to the Archive under a seemingly daft old crone, Sister Anhela. She's far from daft. A crone, yes. The work was dusty and more than a little unsettling... a joint effort between the Priests and Priestesses of Ioun and the Raven Queen to maintain records relating to the history of the Reaches and, my job specifically, escorting Sister Anhela as she went to query The Interred in the catacombs to learn more of our great and glorious history. 

Sister Anhela first turned me on to Gulafar's Spirits and the old bag even joins me for a pint from time to time.[/sblock]

[sblock=Demeanor]Temp[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance]Temp[/sblock]
*Equipment*

Chain mail Armor (worn, 40lbs) 40gp
Clothes (worn, Breeches, Boots, Shirt, Vest)
- Holy Symbol (neck, 1lb) 10g
- Dagger (boot right, 1lb) 1gp
- Dagger (boot left, 1lb) 1gp

Spear (held right hand, 6lbs) 5gp
Dagger (hip left, 1lb) 1gp
Hand Crossbow (hip right, 2lbs) 25gp
- Quiver x20 bolts (hip left, 2lbs) 1gp 

Beltpouch (belt front, 1/2lbs) 1gp
- Coins- 5gp, 8sp, 20cp (belt pouch, front)
- Flint & Steel (beltpouch, front) 1gp
- Ritual book (beltpouch, front, 3lbs) -gp

Beltpouch (belt back, 1/2lbs) 1gp
- Trail Rations x2 (beltpouch back, 2lbs) 1gp 

Waterskin (hip right, 4lbs) 1gp

Light Shield (back, 6lbs) 5gp

(Total Weight: 70lbs)[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 16, 2008)

Sparky, one rules note, in 4E the cleric doesn't start with shield proficiency.  You need to spend a feat for it.

On a curiosity note, why lean to battle cleric with the halfling, when its charisma bonus points to a devoted cleric?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 16, 2008)

Okay here's new sheet with raised con and decreased dex, and changed the breath-type to cold.

[sblock=Char Sheet]Zarathas Moonscale
Male Dragonborn Paladin
Level 1, Lawful Good

Str: 16 +3
Con: 14 +2
Dex:  8 -1
Int: 12 +1
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 16 +3

AC: 19
Fort: 15
Ref: 12
Will: 14
Init: -1
Spd: 5

Hit Points: 29 Bloodied: 14
Healing Surge: 9 Per Day: 12

Basic Attacks:
Longsword: +6, 1d8+4

Attacks:
*Breath* (minor; encounter):
- Close Blast 3; str+2 vs ref; +5; 1d6+2 (cold)
*Holy Strike* (standard; at-will):
- +6 vs AC, 1d8+4 (+2 if marked) (radiant)
*Bolstering Strike* (standard; at-will):
- +6 vs AC, 1d8+4 & gain 2 temp.HP
*Radiant Smite* (standard; encounter):
- +6 vs AC, 2d8+6 (radiant)
*Paladin's Judgement* (standard; daily):
- +6 vs AC, 3d8+4 & one ally within 5 can spend healing surge
- miss: one ally within 5 can spend healing surge

Feats: Weapon Focus (Heavy Blade)

Skills:
Passive Insight 12
Passive Perception 12
Endurance 5
Heal 7
History 8
Religion 6

Race and Class Features:
Draconic Heritage
Dragonborn Fury
Dragon Breath
Channel Divinity
Divine Challenge
Lay on Hands

Prayers:
At Will: Holy Strike, Bolstering Strike
Encounter: Radiant Smite
Daily: Paladin's Judgement

Equipment: Plate Armor (50gp), Light Shield (5gp), Longsword (15gp),
Standard Adventurer's Kit (15gp), Holy Symbol (10gp), 50sp.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 16, 2008)

Planning ahead, would you allow content from dragon? Especially I'm thinking the feats from the Ecology of Dragonborn article: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dreo/20080709 . Adaptable Breath & Admixture Breath would be cool.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> Sparky, one rules note, in 4E the cleric doesn't start with shield proficiency.  You need to spend a feat for it.
> 
> On a curiosity note, why lean to battle cleric with the halfling, when its charisma bonus points to a devoted cleric?




Right you are, I just like shields. There is absolutely no penalty for wielding one that you aren't proficient with (unlike Armor).

The CHA bonuses are only worth it IMO if you really pour points into CHA and for most powers, they're just perks to the power. I wanted Pip to be a Healing-focused Cleric which means he had to credibly land Healing Smite - hence the STR. It also gives him more options as he levels. 

I wanted Ranver to be a brainy, sleuthing, Cleric who knows too much (Ioun). A sorta Indiana Jones. Humans can only focus on one stat, so I picked WIS, since its, in my opinion, the one stat you need to be good to be a half-decent cleric at all.

You'll further note my disregard for CHA bonuses in Ranver's build which is much more plainly the 'devoted' build. I don't go in for builds, necessarily, I pick a few things I like and build around that.


----------



## helium3 (Aug 16, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Oh, I see. Thanks. I juust don't want to slow everything down




Heh heh. No worries.

What IS slowing me down are the darned "server timeout" problems. Is there any idea how much more money needs to be raised?


----------



## helium3 (Aug 16, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Not in my experience. That's not to say there aren't disagreements, though the disagreements are usually IC. And I've seen them resolved more often than not.




Fair enough. Sounds like I need a Caller in my RL group, though. So yeah, I'll ditch the Caller thing for the time being. 

Adopting the bump day concept seems like a good idea though. It'll be whatever day I open the IC thread on.



> _Q: What do you want to rule about "table talk"? _
> 
> I've found it handy to allow Players to discuss and help eachother - not to kibbitz 'bad' moves - but remind eachother about powers or bonuses or story tidbits that they may have forgotten. It's especially helpful when there might be long periods between posts.
> 
> Because IC threads are wonderfully narrative in a way that few of my face-to-face games have been, "table talk" in the OOC thread doesn't detract in the same way as it does from face-to-face games.




I don't have a problem with table talk, honestly. From my experience the game requires team tactics that most groups don't currently posses. Being able to talk about that sorta thing is pretty critical to figuring it out, I'd reckon.

That being said, the sort of table talk I don't want to see is the over-bearing "your character should have done X and I'm going to imply that you're stupid for not doing it" sorta stuff. Basically, have some social grace and be respectful. 

How am I going to handle a player that acts like that? Hopefully I won't ever have to deal with it. 




> Cool note for the shiny new forums... you can use hot-keys to place tags... ctrl-I makes italic tags, ctrl-b makes bold tags. Very handy.




_*That's very cool!!*_


----------



## helium3 (Aug 16, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Right you are, I just like shields. There is absolutely no penalty for wielding one that you aren't proficient with (unlike Armor).




No penalty? What does being proficient get you, in that case? Access to special shield related feats?
_
Ohhh. I see. You aren't penalized but you don't get the benefit either. Heh._



> The CHA bonuses are only worth it IMO if you really pour points into CHA and for most powers, they're just perks to the power. I wanted Pip to be a Healing-focused Cleric which means he had to credibly land Healing Smite - hence the STR. It also gives him more options as he levels.




Maybe I'm missing something, but what god do you see Pip being a cleric of? Sorta seems like Melora . . . 



> I wanted Ranver to be a brainy, sleuthing, Cleric who knows too much (Ioun). A sorta Indiana Jones. Humans can only focus on one stat, so I picked WIS, since its, in my opinion, the one stat you need to be good to be a half-decent cleric at all.




Heh heh. Actually, you can be a very decent cleric with Wisdom of 8. You just don't get the extra boost from adding your wisdom score to healing surge values. Oh, and you aren't very good at turning undead. In fact, the High Priest of the Shining Redoubt is based on a pre-gen I posted to the boards a while back that drove home that point.

I like the Ranver concept, I have to say. For whatever reason, I've always had a soft spot for the "odd" cleric concepts.


----------



## helium3 (Aug 16, 2008)

Okay folks.

Seems like we're pretty close to getting the character sheets finished up. Besides Sparky, please let me know if you don't consider that part of your character to be "finished."

The character backgrounds are coming along, but we don't necessarily need those done to get started. I will have a couple of questions for individual characters that will need to be answered, though. Here's the first.

Zargesh D'Zariel, the High Priest of the Shining Redoubt, has an important favor he needs to ask of Zarathas Moonscale. Where's Zargesh likely to run into Zarathas and what's the context?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2008)

helium3 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but what god do you see Pip being a cleric of? Sorta seems like Melora . . .
> 
> [snip]
> 
> ...




Avandra. Mostly for the Travel aspect. I considered Melora, but she doesn't seem like someone who'd be interested in you getting your shipment of sugarbeets past The Dire Maelstrom, if you follow. Avandra, now, Avandra would be all over getting your beets from A to Z. Especially if it was for The Good.

I guess my point about WIS is that having a good WIS gives you the best use of powers that you don't have a choice about (Healing Word).

I like Ranver better from a fluff standpoint, but Pip is probably a better Leader and his fluff is fun too. 

I'm happy to leave it to the group to choose between them.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 17, 2008)

helium3 said:


> Zargesh D'Zariel, the High Priest of the Shining Redoubt, has an important favor he needs to ask of Zarathas Moonscale. Where's Zargesh likely to run into Zarathas and what's the context?




There are four possible places to find Zarathas at any given time. The first is within the temple area of Shining Redoubt, praying, or resting in his quarters. The second place to look for him is in the training grounds of Glory Blades, honing his swordarm. Failing to find him in either place leaves only two options. He's having a drink at Gullafar's (though only drinking one at any day), or spending time at Badger's Hole (he is on good terms with the half-elf).


----------



## helium3 (Aug 17, 2008)

Here's another question, this time for Jorje.

Say a certain someone who wanted to be discreet was looking to have an object rumored to be Arcane in nature recovered from the location it was said to currently be found at. 

And let's also suppose that this person thought you were the go-to guy by virtue of your above average knowledge of all things arcane. Where would this individual be most likely to find you?

Keep in mind that there aren't any arcane colleges, wizard towers or any of that overtly mage'ish stuff in Helen's Reach. There's likely a "trade association" of sorts that meets from time to time in some old whitebeard's parlor where they spend hours pontificating on the latest advancements in cantrippery.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 17, 2008)

Varilar's revised background... I took a few liberties, Helium.  I hope you don't mind.  I was looking to explain the streetwise and dungeoneering training, and it just sort of kept going.  

[sblock=backstory]
Most elves learn to love the forest before they learn to walk. 

Most elves spend their childhoods playing predator-prey and hide-and-hunt in the trees around their villages.

Most elves are more at home with stars over their heads than a solid ceiling.

Varilar has little in common with most elves.  

Growing up inside the walls of Helen's Reach isn't a bad thing, but it's far from the natural state for an elf.  The Bulwark constantly separated him from the forest-life of his ancestors, and the shadow of Half Sigil Keep constantly reminded him that he answered to more than his whims.  For years, Varilar rebelled against the constrained life he was handed, but eventually he accepted it.

From that point on, he became one with the streets of Helen's Reach, learning to love the alleys and gutters the way his wilderness-dwelling cousins loved game trails and forest rills.  Without knowing why, he was drawn to the heights of the city, running across rooftops and watching the world below him.  He learned how to hunt those who lived below him, not to kill or even rob, but to best.  For a while, many people travelling through the streets alone at night found themselves hounded by something unseen but felt.  Almost always they found themselves running through some area of town they had no intention of being in, driven by the constant presence of _something_.  Without fail, they ultimately found themselves standing alone on an isolated dock, looking out over the lagoon, with nothing but lilting laughter coming from the city at their backs to assure them that they weren't crazy.  Of course, if they had ever learned that they had been running in fear of a 10-year-old elf, they might have rethought that conclusion.

Eventually even this became boring for Varilar, and that is when he discovered the sewers, and their remnants of the tiefling empire.  There he learned to fight, and to flee what he couldn't fight.  There he learned of survival, and the need for brutality.  Despite the harshness of the lessons, he was drawn back again and again.  

He grew to know the sewers as well as he knew the streets, and eventually he stopped being overlooked.  Eventually he earned the notice of Morthos.  Whether that proves to be to Varilar's benefit or detriment has yet to be seen, a fact the elf is very aware of.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2008)

Oooh... very nice, Redclaw. I dig.


----------



## helium3 (Aug 17, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> Varilar's revised background... I took a few liberties, Helium.  I hope you don't mind.  I was looking to explain the streetwise and dungeoneering training, and it just sort of kept going.




I love it.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 17, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Oooh... very nice, Redclaw. I dig.




Thanks, Sparky.  I had a bit of late night inspiration.  I think I'm going to have fun playing the urban elf.  I'm picturing his version of rogue as being an urban version of the ranger.  I'm still trying to get a solid grasp of his personality, but I'll get there.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Redclaw, you've inspired me to put a bit more work into Horto.

Let me know whatcha think.

[sblock=Horto Dandorin - background]
Horto Dandorin, a twenty-something human, was raised an orphan in Helen's
 Reach. Always the class clown, he spent about as much time serving out
 punishments as studying and attending classes in the school next to the
orphanage. His raw strength led many of his peers to underestimate his
mental powers, an error that invariably led to his winning whatever
humble belongings they had. Admittedly, his quick fingers probably had as
much to do with his winning as anything.

As he grew older, he began to escape into town, hanging out in bars and
brothels, eager to prove himself a real man. At one point, he found himself
 in a card game with some local society types, including, unbeknownst to him,
 Martros Berkstrom, who liked to play incognito once in a while.
 He was winning handily, as usual,
 and as the game was breaking up, Matros pulled him aside and told
him he knew that he was cheating and if he could please come quietly with him.

Expecting the worst, Horto went along. As it happened, Martros was impressed
with the youth's cunning, and felt he would make a good addition to his
business. Martros took Horto under his wing,
 teaching him all about local trade, business, and handling money. Horto soon
 had more money then he knew what to do with, and ended up spending most
 of it on drink and women.

Eventually, he got himself into a bit of trouble with the wife of a
prominent trading partner, and Martros had to fire him from the trade
 business in order to save face. Martros had grown to
love the boy (now a man), and secretly kept him in his employ,
 using him to collect on
debts, track thieves, and guard important shipments around the Reaches.
 Horto discovered a love for the blade, and served well in his new
 capacity, despite having rather less in common with his employer than
with those he chased after.

Now he can scarcely be seen without a sword on one hip and a flask of ale
 or something stronger on the other. Feared by some, loved by others,
 his good humor and loyalty to his friends is unwavering. He has a hole
in his personality from growing up an orphan, and he fills it with as
much adventure as he can stomach, often finding adventures of his own
when work is slow.

If he has one serious mission, it is to find his parents, if they still live.
He was never told their story, and is still searching for clues as to
who they may be.
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Aug 18, 2008)

nerdytenor said:


> Thanks Redclaw, you've inspired me to put a bit more work into Horto.
> 
> Let me know whatcha think.
> 
> ...




This seriously rocks.

I'm all set to hand out the first batch of quests, but the one piece of info I need is Sparky's character's final build.

Sparky, have you come to a decision about which character you want to play? I don't think anyone's gonna make your decision for you.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2008)

Then I choose Ranver.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, I have an exam tomorrow. I will post an answer to thr question afterwards.


----------



## helium3 (Aug 19, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry for the delay, I have an exam tomorrow. I will post an answer to thr question afterwards.




Okay. No problem.


----------



## helium3 (Aug 19, 2008)

I've opened up the IC thread over in the "Playing the Game" forum. Over the next few days (or less) I'll post a couple of bits of narration that introduce the first couple of quests. 

For instance, I've already begun introducing one via Zarathas Moonscale.

The quests do not need to be completed in any order, nor do they need to be completed at all. They're just a good way to get us started. I'll be doing the major/minor quest thing as outlined in the 4E DMG and the Quest Log (a link to it will be in the first post of the IC thread) will state whether a given quest is major or minor.

Generally speaking, a minor quest will consist of 1-3 encounters and major quests will be 4+. I know this is a little clunky and meta-gamey, but I want to do this the way the 4E DMG says I should, mostly because I want to see how well the system works.

Also, if there's a specific direction you want to go with your character, just indicate that in the IC thread and eventually quests related to it are likely to show up. Or, you can directly ask in the IC thread or via PM.

That being said, I'm not really looking to support six characters going in six different directions, so please keep that in mind.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2008)

And away we go!


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 19, 2008)

*Let's do it*

Horto has always been interested in getting a look inside the House of Silence. And I think he's getting bored with his regular card game...


Love the writing, helium.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah, this is gonna be greatness.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome intro, Helium.  I feel somewhat less competent as a pbp DM.  

I'm ready to rock some beetles!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2008)

helium3 said:


> Here's another question, this time for Jorje.
> 
> Say a certain someone who wanted to be discreet was looking to have an object rumored to be Arcane in nature recovered from the location it was said to currently be found at.
> 
> ...




Drinking and gambling at Gullafar's (the d@mn best bar in town). Or he hangs around in Gildi's 'Buy and Sale' one of the few shops you get magic stuff for a sane amount og gold (if you know the owner) and one who buys also 'questionable' goods (again, if you know the owner). Gildi is also am apprentice level wizard and has a backroom that the arcane town regulars use to discuss theories and magic gossip.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2008)

Shall we post in the IC thread, or wait for your signal?


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 21, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Shall we post in the IC thread, or wait for your signal?




Sorry.  I guess I started a trend.  I just wanted Helium to know we were here, excited and ready to go.  I also figured Blackrat might have missed the IC post.  I hope you don't mind, H3.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm anxious to post as well, is there a reason I should wait?


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 21, 2008)

Sparky said:


> I'm anxious to post as well, is there a reason I should wait?





I can't speak for our DM, but I can't see why not...


----------



## helium3 (Aug 22, 2008)

nerdytenor said:


> I can't speak for our DM, but I can't see why not...




I'm brewing up some other quests to drop in, but don't let that stop you.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, I sorta want to play off of helium's intro. So far the PC intros and quests are really cool and I don't want to interfere if there's something meaty afoot.

If other folks want to worry about Ranver who's never late for a pint, feel free.  Could just be the weather though... 

Funny that after my screed on players not waiting on DMs, my first action will be to, wait on the DM. Hypocrisy, thy name is Sparky!


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep. I'm waiting for Zargesh to send me away so I can join the others in the Pub.

On another note: Damn, I was expecting for the bird to say "Nevermore" .


----------



## helium3 (Aug 23, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Yep. I'm waiting for Zargesh to send me away so I can join the others in the Pub.
> 
> On another note: Damn, I was expecting for the bird to say "Nevermore" .




Oh. Heh heh. I forgot to dismiss you, huh?

Yeah, I was trying to think of a way to fit that in, but couldn't work it out.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2008)

Ah, so, since Z's scene wrapped up at midday, it would be entirely reasonable that he be at Gullafar's (in the loo  ) or on his way...?


----------



## helium3 (Aug 24, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Ah, so, since Z's scene wrapped up at midday, it would be entirely reasonable that he be at Gullafar's (in the loo  ) or on his way...?




Absolutely!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2008)

Also - not sure if y'all meant 'set sail' and 'shipmates' figuratively or not, but just in case, Sailor's Hope won't require any sailing.

From the Campaign Source

```
[B]Sailor's Hope[/B]
It is the oldest Nerathite structure in Helen's
Reach and artfully re-painted each year to
reflect the mood of the coming year's sea. The
temple of Melora doubles as a lighthouse and
has stood watch at the entrance to The Lagoon
since shortly after the founding. The temple also
contains shrines to Kord and Avandra. Half-
Elven High Priest Peter Shellendo is a competent
caretaker of both the building and his spiritual
charge, though not particularly well liked
amongst the town's more genteel citizens.
```


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Helium. I want to know a bit more details about Granya Tibbets, the half-elf owner/waitress/cook of the Badger's Hole. What I want to know is, is she your stereotypical half-elf waitress who's pretty, flirty etc... or the stereotypical tavern-owner who's a bit roundish, motherly figure... or something completely else? Just asking since I figured that Z' would have a secret crush on her, which he shames, and never is going to let anyone find out since it isn't appropriate for dragonborn to fancy a half-elf 

Well anyways, because of this, Z' has taken dinner at Badger's and is now on his way to Gullafar's


----------



## helium3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Hey Helium. I want to know a bit more details about Granya Tibbets, the half-elf owner/waitress/cook of the Badger's Hole. What I want to know is, is she your stereotypical half-elf waitress who's pretty, flirty etc... or the stereotypical tavern-owner who's a bit roundish, motherly figure... or something completely else? Just asking since I figured that Z' would have a secret crush on her, which he shames, and never is going to let anyone find out since it isn't appropriate for dragonborn to fancy a half-elf
> 
> Well anyways, because of this, Z' has taken dinner at Badger's and is now on his way to Gullafar's




Heh heh. I like to think of her as past matronly, as her children have grown up and she's a widow. Now she's a weird blend of motherly and saucey. Flirty with some and doting on others. In either case, she's got a steel trap for a mind when it comes to running a business.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 25, 2008)

helium3 said:


> Heh heh. I like to think of her as past matronly, as her children have grown up and she's a widow. Now she's a weird blend of motherly and saucey. Flirty with some and doting on others. In either case, she's got a steel trap for a mind when it comes to running a business.




I just wanted to make sure since as half-elf she prolly has a lot longer lifespan than humans. Depending on your preferance about H-E's. Anyways, just a perfect crush for Z' who barely knew his own mother then .


----------



## helium3 (Aug 26, 2008)

Tuesday is officially Bump Post day, and as such, I posted to the IC thread.

The post describes the state of the Inner Sanctum of Sailor's Hope, who's in it when the party arrives and what's going on. Essentially, the post lets me set the scene so that you all can get into talking about what your character's do when they get there. How they react to it, what they're interested in, who they talk to, etc.

You can be outside listening to the conversation or you can arrive well after the events described have transpired. I'm assuming that you'll get there before dawn, though. If not, I'll need to know as that will change things somewhat.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> I just wanted to make sure since as half-elf she prolly has a lot longer lifespan than humans. Depending on your preferance about H-E's. Anyways, just a perfect crush for Z' who barely knew his own mother then .




 Is this something a certain perceptive cleric (or anyone else) might have discerned during his acquaintance with Zarathas?


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 27, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Is this something a certain perceptive cleric (or anyone else) might have discerned during his acquaintance with Zarathas?




Oh, it is possible ofcourse, with that kind of _insight_ as this certain cleric seem to have. Though with that kind of wisdom he propably would also know that hinting about it too often would propably be a "not-too-bright-idea" . An enraged dragonborn is a scary thing.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 2, 2008)

Would you all be so kind as to share your screen resolution with me. The type of web browser you use would be cool too. Any other browsing requirements I should know about? File types that are a real pain to have to deal with?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 2, 2008)

helium3 said:


> Would you all be so kind as to share your screen resolution with me. The type of web browser you use would be cool too. Any other browsing requirements I should know about? File types that are a real pain to have to deal with?




Heh, just use generic file-types like JPG, RTF and PDF and no-one should have problems. That said, I'm usually at 1400-900 resolution with FF3. Though depending on my work-schedule I might sometimes even be on extra old small computer with Internet Exploder 5 .


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

Had no problems with any format.

I use firefox and either the windows or the office package. Screen varies 

Both maps are fine, but I cannot access the two links above. I'm not sure it is my PC (espically the jpg) that has a problem.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 2, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Both maps are fine, but I cannot access the two links above. I'm not sure it is my PC (espically the jpg) that has a problem.




I can't access the two either so it's not your 'puter...


----------



## helium3 (Sep 2, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> I can't access the two either so it's not your 'puter...




Hrm. The link to the conditions tracker is broken because I haven't put the material up yet. The link to the initiative board was broken for a little while, but I changed it and it should be working now.

Check the top link again and let me know if it's still not working.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 4, 2008)

Would you all go to the D&D miniatures galley and pick out a miniature that you want to use for your character? Just tell me which set it's in and the name.

Alternatively, if you know how, post the image to this thread. Other mini's are fine, but it has to have a monochrome background, preferably white. Otherwise, it's a giant PITA to prep for use in the battlemat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

Best mini imge I could find, but not perfect:


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not thrilled with mine either, but it will serve.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 5, 2008)

*Let's do this*

Do we want to draw out the drakes with ranged fire, or charge on in?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 5, 2008)

Z' says charge . But he's willing to listen opinions


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 5, 2008)

*Mini*

Against the Giants: Dragonborn Defender.

The sword is wrong, as is color, but otherwise it's best I found.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh, Helium. With what do you make the encounter maps? That is frigging awesome map, and I'd like to get to the same quality with my pbp's.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 5, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Oh, Helium. With what do you make the encounter maps? That is frigging awesome map, and I'd like to get to the same quality with my pbp's.




Thanks. I aim to please. They're a combination of adobe illustrator and gimp 2.0. I love making maps for some reason.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah, bummer. I hoped there was some mapping program that did that good work. Too much hassle for me to use then...


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, I guess we need to decide (quickly) if we want to draw them out on some pretext (Ranver and Horto stage a 'drunk brawl' outside, or Z arrives at the door on official census duty from the Shining Redoubt, or Jorge looking to fence something, etc).
Benefits to drawing them out... they empty the joint so Var and Charlotte can take a look see. Drawbacks, if combat breaks out we have to face all of them.​Or if we want to sit tight and see if there're are any developments. Like... the elf meets somebody out back or a shadowy stranger arrives etc.
Benefits, if there's a mystery boss and a meet or a drop, we don't spook the bad guys and throw off their schedule. Drawbacks, they are cagey and we miss whatever meet or handoff there might be; possible reinforcements make any eventual combat more difficult.​Or if we want to barrel in swinging.
Benefits, element of surprise, possibly whittling down number of hostiles before they're really aware of us. Drawbacks, we spook them and they slip away through some secret bolthole we don't know about.​
Also: I might have missed something, but... what are we going to do with Little Tatiana... I certainly don't want her in the middle of a bloodbath, but I don't want to send her back alone (sentiments that Ranver will certainly share, perhaps he can take responsibility for her safety?)


----------



## helium3 (Sep 5, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Ah, bummer. I hoped there was some mapping program that did that good work. Too much hassle for me to use then...




It is fairly time consuming, but I've never used cartography software so I can't say how they compare.


----------



## The Digger (Sep 6, 2008)

I understand the drakes are chained so they shouldn't move too far.  
My plan - but I'm no tactician:

1)I reckon some quick ranged fire/spells on the drakes followed by a charge to contact by the melee folk. 
2)Those inside will probably comeout - missile/spell them then melee.  Charlie sneak ranged attack on them from the side
3) Varilar barges through the boarded up window to take on the elf OR the rear of the other three if the elf don't appear.


----------



## The Digger (Sep 6, 2008)

As to a figure the best I can find is the halfling tombseeker from 'Night Below'


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2008)

I had an email from helium on Friday asking me to post that he wouldn't be able to update until Sunday at the soonest. This is the first time I could connect to EN World. Sorry for any lag in getting the word out.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am back now.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've placed the initiative counts for your opponents on the board. The party still has the element of surprise, so when you all decide to act you'll get a standard action and then the 1st round of the encounter will begin at the top of the count.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sir Digger, I still need a mini for Varilar. Or did you send me one and I just didn't notice?


----------



## The Digger (Sep 10, 2008)

> Sir Digger, I still need a mini for Varilar. Or did you send me one and I just didn't notice?




Varilar?  What dat to do wid me?

I bin Charlie and ye got a piccy for her.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry, Varilar is mine, as is the lack of response.  The best I could find is the Elf Stalker from Underdark...


----------



## The Digger (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah. I'm gonna have to get some miniatures painted - in my copious free time!

BTW Re the boarded up window Charlie was only considering going through AFTER the halflings came out - in order to get behind them. Although that might change depending on Percy!


----------



## helium3 (Sep 10, 2008)

The Digger said:


> Yeah. I'm gonna have to get some miniatures painted - in my copious free time!




No kidding. I think that's why I dig the pace of PbP.



> BTW Re the boarded up window Charlie was only considering going through AFTER the halflings came out - in order to get behind them. Although that might change depending on Percy!




Hah hah.

Yeah, I figured that was the case.

My RL group is quite a bit more impulsive. It's like they're DARING me to TPK them . . .


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 10, 2008)

So the halflings have gone, and just stopped at the doorway?


----------



## helium3 (Sep 10, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> So the halflings have gone, and just stopped at the doorway?




Yes. Don't worry though. They don't feel cheated. 

I updated my sig to contain all the links to the various bits of info I posted.

I've noticed that the initiative board needs to be refreshed every time I update the initiative board image. I guess the old image gets cached and you have to force your browser to update it.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 11, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> [sblock=OOC]Yeah, I'll move to U23 taking those opportunity attacks, and then use Dragon Breath to cover R-T 21-23 getting the halflings in the doorway and one of the drakes.
> Breath (1d20+5=16 vs Ref, 1d6+2=3 Cold) Hopelessly doing minimum damage.[/sblock]



Unless I missed something, you only made one attack roll.  Damage is only rolled once for an area attack, but you roll against each target's defense to see if it affects them.  So there should have been three attack rolls, one against each target, but the 3 damage would apply to all of them.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> Unless I missed something, you only made one attack roll.  Damage is only rolled once for an area attack, but you roll against each target's defense to see if it affects them.  So there should have been three attack rolls, one against each target, but the 3 damage would apply to all of them.




Dur. Redclaw's right. I should'a caught that.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 11, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> Unless I missed something, you only made one attack roll.  Damage is only rolled once for an area attack, but you roll against each target's defense to see if it affects them.  So there should have been three attack rolls, one against each target, but the 3 damage would apply to all of them.




Oh, my bad, didn't know this . Is it okay for me to declare that this first roll was for the Drake, and you can roll the other two Helium?


----------



## helium3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Oh, my bad, didn't know this . Is it okay for me to declare that this first roll was for the Drake, and you can roll the other two Helium?




Heh heh. Which is what I did. Critted on the first hafling and missed with the other.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 12, 2008)

How did action point work again? I get an extra standard action for that turn, right?


----------



## helium3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> How did action point work again? I get an extra standard action for that turn, right?




Exactly. You get one action point every two encounters and you can use one per encounter.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 12, 2008)

And at the start of each day they go back to 1? I seem to recall something like that from the book... Unfortunatily I don't have it with me right now.

But so we all have 1 now? Just asking 'cause I'm about to spend it on getting Healing Surge also this turn...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

It's 'Extended Rest', not start of each day (DMG 263), but yes. I often used my AP for second wind myself. I hope this gets better once you can buy potions.

@helium: I hope you are ok with me answering 'pure' rules questions.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry, I'm a bit confused. Where are we on the initiative count? Are the halflings enemy 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## helium3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> And at the start of each day they go back to 1? I seem to recall something like that from the book... Unfortunatily I don't have it with me right now.
> 
> But so we all have 1 now? Just asking 'cause I'm about to spend it on getting Healing Surge also this turn...




Yeah. Your action points reset to one after an extended rest. You get one more after every two encounters. You may spend one per encounter to get an extra standard action on your turn.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, I'm a bit confused. Where are we on the initiative count? Are the halflings enemy 1, 2 or 3?




The haflings are "Enemy Three." I should update the initiative board to reflect the opponents rather than leave them generic.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> It's 'Extended Rest', not start of each day (DMG 263), but yes. I often used my AP for second wind myself. I hope this gets better once you can buy potions.




Potions are meh, for the most part. You only get ten hit points back from the basic ones so they aren't great. 



> @helium: I hope you are ok with me answering 'pure' rules questions.




I'm just fine with that.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 15, 2008)

Zarathas? It's your turn.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 16, 2008)

helium3 said:


> Zarathas? It's your turn.




Yeah, sorry. I had to make a rules check and then I couldn't access ENW yesterday evening anymore. Done that now .


----------



## helium3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Sparky emailed me to let me know that email access would be sporadic for the foreseeable. There's no intention to drop out of the game though, so we're to play Ranver like normal. IE, at-wills, healing words, etc.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 17, 2008)

helium3 said:


> Sparky emailed me to let me know that email access would be sporadic for the foreseeable. There's no intention to drop out of the game though, so we're to play Ranver like normal. IE, at-wills, healing words, etc.




Z's hoping for some healing right now *wink wink*


----------



## helium3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh really? I hadn't noticed.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Now that we've been into combat for a while now, could everyone let me know which map-size they've been using? There are two, the 1666 pixel wide version (500KB) and the 800 pixel wide version (150KB).

It'd be super keen if I only had to maintain one size and I noticed that in Firefox and Explorer the browser lets you zoom in and out, effectively giving you both maps at once.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 17, 2008)

helium3 said:


> Now that we've been into combat for a while now, could everyone let me know which map-size they've been using? There are two, the 1666 pixel wide version (500KB) and the 800 pixel wide version (150KB).




I'm using the bigger one. Lets me figure out the squares and coordinates more clearly.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 17, 2008)

I've been using the bigger one as well, but I'm fine with either.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> I've been using the bigger one as well, but I'm fine with either.



This!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 19, 2008)

Fine with either as well.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 19, 2008)

Sometimes, bigger really is better.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

Ouch, 11 HP really hurt.

Is the elf already on the map?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 19, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Ouch, 11 HP really hurt.
> 
> Is the elf already on the map?




Seems to be on J23?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

Oops, I only looked at the not-updated higher resolution map. Thanks!


----------



## helium3 (Sep 19, 2008)

Unless there are any complaints, I am going to only be keeping the large resolution map from now on. A little less work to do on my end, though it's not that much work to begin with.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 19, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Oops, I only looked at the not-updated higher resolution map. Thanks!




I've found that sometimes you have to force your browser to refresh the image stored in the cache. Usually you just hit reload . . .


----------



## helium3 (Sep 19, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Ouch, 11 HP really hurt.




I've found that in 4E, artillery are by far the nastiest monster roles outside of Elites, Leaders and Solos. Brutes really suck for the front line guys (especially if there's more than one) but artillery do as much damage as brutes, are tougher to get to and can pretty much menace whoever they want if they're positioned well. Good thing they have lowish hit-points and defenses.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2008)

Could we get a link to the map on the first post of the IC and/or OOC thread(s)?


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 22, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Could we get a link to the map on the first post of the IC and/or OOC thread(s)?




It should be there, simply as being part of Helium3's sig.  It's also two posts above mine here, labelled current encounter map in that same sig. space.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2008)

There are no links to maps in the OOC/IC OPs.

Ah... sigs. I turn off sigs (they look awful, ESPECIALLY in an IC thread) and though there's a map link above, this is more a request for the future.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sparky said:


> There are no links to maps in the OOC/IC OPs.
> 
> Ah... sigs. I turn off sigs (they look awful, ESPECIALLY in an IC thread) and though there's a map link above, this is more a request for the future.




I have updated the OP in the IC and OOC threads to both have updated links to the web stuff.

What else would be helpful that isn't there?


----------



## helium3 (Sep 22, 2008)

In 4E, moving diagonally from one square to another does not require any extra movement. So, with a move of six you could go horizontally 6, vertically six, diagonally 6 or horizontally 3 and then diagonally 3.

Stairs are considered difficult terrain. This is my own rule, not a rule from the DMG. A square of difficult terrain requires 2 squares of movement to enter. Squares of normal terrain only require one square of movement to enter.

On the encounter map, I incorrectly stated that it cost two squares of movement to leave a square of difficult terrain. This was incorrect and I have since fixed the error.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh, yeah, it was that way around in 4e. They removed the extra effort completely... So I get to M26 with two move actions?


----------



## helium3 (Sep 22, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Oh, yeah, it was that way around in 4e. They removed the extra effort completely... So I get to M26 with two move actions?




That is exactly what I had determined.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 24, 2008)

Just a reminder . . .

In addition to healing words and other powers that allow others to spend healing surges, all characters have a standard action Second Wind that allows them to spend a healing surge. I believe Dwarves can use their second wind as a minor action.

Also, a character can trigger another character's second wind through a standard action DC 10 Heal check.


----------



## The Digger (Sep 24, 2008)

Just a note to say that I'm away on holiday for the next 4 days and will have no internet access.  Please try to keep me alive till Sunday night - pretty please!


----------



## helium3 (Sep 25, 2008)

If we're looking at this from the perspective that everything in a given round is sorta happening all at once then this is fine.

If we're looking at this from the more rigid perspective that stuff really does happen in order of initiative then Charlotte will need to move down the hall in the hopes of being able to see the Hafling.

The only downside to the more fluid approach is that it can occasionally lead to disagreements in tense situations. For now, we'll assume the more fluid perspective and maybe change our minds if someone has a good reason for why it's a bad idea.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 25, 2008)

helium3 said:


> Just a reminder . . .
> 
> In addition to healing words and other powers that allow others to spend healing surges, all characters have a standard action Second Wind that allows them to spend a healing surge. I believe Dwarves can use their second wind as a minor action.
> 
> Also, a character can trigger another character's second wind through a standard action DC 10 Heal check.




"Don't forget your second wind" *ba daaa daaa* *ba daaa daaa*

Also 2nd wind gives you +2 to all defenses until start of next turn - double bonus!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2008)

Unless someone triggers it for you with a Heal check - then you just get the surge, but no bonuses.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Unless someone triggers it for you with a Heal check - then you just get the surge, but no bonuses.




Weird. Where does it say that?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2008)

Page 185 under Heal, First Aid


----------



## helium3 (Sep 30, 2008)

When making an attack would you all please let me know which defense you're targeting?


----------



## helium3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Opportunity Attacks

You get one per opponent per round now, so Ranver gets one OA against EACH of the Haflings.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2008)

Ah, I didn't know they both passed by - that's mighty risky! 

Rolls for 2nd OA: Attack, damage - 15, 8


----------



## helium3 (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's something new I learned today.

When a character knocks a creature to zero or below they can decide to knock them out rather than kill them.

ie: Charlotte could choose not to kill the hafling she backed against the door.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 7, 2008)

Redclaw from the IC thread said:
			
		

> If Horto's attack hit, as part of Combat Challenge, the halfling should have stopped his movement.  If that's the case, Varilar will just move around to flank him and use the piercing strike roll above, rather than readying.




Heh heh. This keeps coming up in my RL game. I think mayhaps they should've simplified how Combat Challenge and Combat Superiority works.

As I understand it (and assuming there hasn't been some errata) Combat Challenge allows a fighter to make an Immediate Interrupt basic attack against a marked oppoenent when that opponent shifts or makes an attack that does not include the marking fighter.

Combat Superiority allows the fighter to add his wisdom modifier to OA's and stops the movement of the creature when the OA was provoked by movement. 

The hafling's shift allows Horto to make a basic attack as an immediate interrupt by virtue of being marked with Combat Challenge. The basic attack does not stop movement because it is not an OA. OA's are their own action type and there's no "one per round" limit on them like there is Immediate Interrupts.

The movement away from Horto after the attack was part of Mobile Melee Attack. This is a monster power that lets the hafling move three squares and make an attack at any point along that movement. The target of the attack is also denied OA's. Thus, Horto doesn't get any OA's against the marked hafling (or the unmarked one) and can't stop the movement.

Or  at least, that's my understanding.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 7, 2008)

Gotcha.  That makes sense to me, too.  One of the drawbacks of pbp is that we don't get to see the actions unfold the same way we would in a face to face game.  Now that I've got the sequence of events down, and the specifics of the attacks, all is good.


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 7, 2008)

Yep, sounds right.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 8, 2008)

It's good to know that I skip players about as often in PbP as I do in RL.

Sorry about that Blackrat. I think I skipped you last round as well. Not sure how that happened.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2008)

I was looking at the initiative board and noticed that all of the PCs have their intiatives listed on the opposite side of the bad guys... all of the PCs except Charlotte...

Digger, is there something you need to tell us?


----------



## The Digger (Oct 9, 2008)

Glad you mentioned that Sparky.  And no I've nothing to say right now, just don't believe what you think is happening inside the building

But as a matter of interest why is Charlie's initiative so low at 3?

Her base is 8 before adding on a d20 (Dex mod 4 + Improved Initiative)


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 9, 2008)

Probably because she delayed at the start of the fight.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 9, 2008)

At some point Charlie delayed until after the archer, who was at that time last in the initiative count.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 10, 2008)

All right. That's the end of the encounter. Everyone gets 125 XP.

You can follow the hafling that fled if you want . . .


----------



## helium3 (Oct 13, 2008)

For narrative purposes we can assume that there's a five minute break after the prior encounter. During this time Charlotte listens at the door with Horto standing guard over her shoulder, Jorje and Varilar chase down the thief and bring him back, some rudimentary questioning can occur and a five minute rest can be taken.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry about the long delay getting the next encounter started folks. Things have been a bit busy on my end. Hopefully things will go a bit quicker now.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Once again I've updated the game tools. The Current Encounter Maps link now goes to an html page that gives you a choice of going to different maps. Why did I make this change? Because it'll make things easier to handle when we have encounters that span multiple levels of a structure.

Please let me know if you have some sort of problem with the link. Don't forget to hit the refresh button.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2008)

Works fine for me. Nice idea!


----------



## helium3 (Nov 13, 2008)

> OOC Can I ask if it would be possible to have some way of recording the enemy defences and current wound levels. I don't mean what they've got left as we shouldn't know that, but just something on the conditions board like
> 
> Guard A: blinded; wounds 19, bloodied; Marked by Varilar; AC18, Fort 17, Ref 21, Will 16
> 
> That way we can know right away if an attack hits and can post accordingly, including use of Action Points etc. Also it may help us to target accordingly. I am in other games that use this or similar methods and it does help to speed things up.




Yeah. I don't have a problem with this. In the games I run IRL I generally don't divulge what the defense scores are. That's only to maintain some suspense and also to keep players from meta-gaming their attacks too much. In this case, since it would improve speed I'm willing to go for it.

Anyone have any suggestions or thoughts?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 13, 2008)

Ummm.  Not to be a pain, but how do you usually handle delaying?  I was waiting for an opportunity to step in and attack one of the prone enemies, which was possible when Charlie moved, but you jumped right past that and gave them an action.  I guess I should have spoken up, but there wasn't much time between the two posts.


----------



## helium3 (Nov 13, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> Ummm.  Not to be a pain, but how do you usually handle delaying?  I was waiting for an opportunity to step in and attack one of the prone enemies, which was possible when Charlie moved, but you jumped right past that and gave them an action.  I guess I should have spoken up, but there wasn't much time between the two posts.




Well, usually I have people delay until after a specific initiative count so that there's less confusion. If you want to go back and go right after Charlie but before the guard got up, go ahead. It shouldn't change things too much. If it does, we'll deal with it.


----------



## The Digger (Nov 13, 2008)

I've just had a quick look at some of the games I am in and every GM does it differently!

I suppose the most detailed is Mal in our '24' game (Jack Bauer meets the Warlocks!) at http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/244392-24-d-d-4th-edition-style-2.html

although to be honest I think he may go a little too far.  He gives HP for the enemies and lookups for all the die rolls.  I personally always trust my GMs so I don't need Invisible Castle lookups.  Just tell me I'm dead!  

Equally I prefer not to know the exact HP of the enemies as it does add greatly to the tension.  Knowing that they are bloodied I think is important as some characters have powers that kick in at that point.

And as I said in my OP, knowing the defences is important.  After all, most classes have a variety of powers targetting different defences, so I think it is assumed that adventurers kinda know these things.


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 13, 2008)

The Digger said:


> I've just had a quick look at some of the games I am in and every GM does it differently!




Indeed. I think listing the base defenses is reasonable, either at the outset or after the first full round. Also, another thing to consider -  being slightly loose with the initiative order can also speed things up. So if you have:

Monster one
Player One
Player Two
Player Three
Monster two
Player Four

Then you might as well have player one, two, and three post in whatever order they want once Monster one acts, since they could change their order by delaying anyway. I was a little worried about taking this approach myself, but things haven't gotten out of hand yet.  

- nt

P.S Digger -  In the IC thread I  think helium was wondering if you included your sneak-attack damage from your last attack since you had combat advantage. Unless you already used sneak attack that round...


----------



## The Digger (Nov 13, 2008)

Good point about the Sneak Attack. I suppose I'm just too honest and straight-forward to be a good rogue.

Almost forgot.  Your initiative idea is used by several others and seems to work reasonably.  However just as many work on the -your turn- idea and that works fine also.  I remain neutral, your honour.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'm relatively neutral on the initiative method as well.  There's certainly some benefit to keeping the turns distinct, but it adds time to the process.  

As for my initial (initiative) question, I don't want you to go back and change things, I was just trying to figure out how to set things up in the future.  I'm fine with the ruling that we need to state that we're waiting for a specific even on a delay.  Varilar will make do.  

Actually, I just went back to see what I had originally posted about the delay, and since I said I was delaying until I could reach someone to attack, I guess I will step in after charlie.  I'm sure I'll still take damage, although I shouldn't be subject to sneak attack from the halfling, if that's what happened.


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 13, 2008)

Just wanted to add I think things are going very well as is - just throwing out some possibilities along the speed/chaos continuum. 

Cheers,
nt


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Likewise, I think it's going very well. I agree that you should call for actions in batches whenever possible and resolve them in order. 

I used this for myself for a large 3.5e combat, adding columns as needed (when players needed to make climb checks, fort saves, etc)...

Google Docs - Example, Opening Combat 

It could be simplified for players to show less 'behind the screen' info, but have initiative order, conditions, states (bloodied, prone) etc all in one place, I know that would help me... the graphical boards are pretty, but not as functional as an all-in-one.


----------



## helium3 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Initiative Order*

Interesting idea with handling initiative in batches like that. I had considered doing that in my IRL game but decided it was too radical for them. I have no problem utilizing that method in this game. I wouldn't have to put little initiative numbers on the board tokens and I'm down with that.

*Delaying & Readying*

In the future, when your delay you simply need to state which character or monster you will go after. If your want to make your action contingent on something else you're readying an action and you need to be specific about what exactly the trigger for your readied action is.

In either case, if the delay or ready means that you go all the way to your next turn without acting you get to take two sequential turns in the manner that Ranver just did.

I'm toying with the idea of Delaying and Readying not actually changing your initiative count. What's everyone's thoughts on this?

*Conditions Board*

I am noting the difference between similar creatures with colors and using mini's that match. When attacking be sure to include the color of your target if applicable. I think that'll help a lot with us all being on the same page about which creature is doing what.

I will post whether or not a creature is bloodied or zeroed but I agree with The Digger on the dramatic benefits of not knowing the exact hit points of an opponent. I will go ahead and start posting defense scores though.


----------



## helium3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Likewise, I think it's going very well. I agree that you should call for actions in batches whenever possible and resolve them in order.
> 
> I used this for myself for a large 3.5e combat, adding columns as needed (when players needed to make climb checks, fort saves, etc)...
> 
> ...




I like the google docs idea. I may switch to that if I get to the point where I give up on coding an app that lets me track things easily via the web.


----------



## helium3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Redclaw said:


> Yeah, I'm relatively neutral on the initiative method as well.  There's certainly some benefit to keeping the turns distinct, but it adds time to the process.
> 
> As for my initial (initiative) question, I don't want you to go back and change things, I was just trying to figure out how to set things up in the future.  I'm fine with the ruling that we need to state that we're waiting for a specific even on a delay.  Varilar will make do.
> 
> Actually, I just went back to see what I had originally posted about the delay, and since I said I was delaying until I could reach someone to attack, I guess I will step in after charlie.  I'm sure I'll still take damage, although I shouldn't be subject to sneak attack from the halfling, if that's what happened.




It's all good. I'm happy with how things are progressing in this encounter. The Sea Devil's the main event anyway.


----------



## helium3 (Nov 14, 2008)

If you'd like for me to modify the colors on your digital mini, let me know. It's well within my capabilities. Just specify the part of the image you want changed and the color you want and I'll do my best to comply.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 14, 2008)

helium3 said:


> If you'd like for me to modify the colors on your digital mini, let me know. It's well within my capabilities. Just specify the part of the image you want changed and the color you want and I'll do my best to comply.




Well, if you want to take a try, could you flip the colors of Z's armor and skin. I'd like him to have bronzy armor and silvery scales instead the other way round 

And the sword would be nicer if it had some sort of metallic hue instead of being bone-white


----------



## helium3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Well, if you want to take a try, could you flip the colors of Z's armor and skin. I'd like him to have bronzy armor and silvery scales instead the other way round
> 
> And the sword would be nicer if it had some sort of metallic hue instead of being bone-white




Like this?


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 14, 2008)

helium3 said:


> Like this?




Yeah! That's awesome


----------



## helium3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Yeah! That's awesome




sweet.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 14, 2008)

helium3 said:


> sweet.




Want to try something else? Can you swap the weapon? If you can change the blade to one that this guy is holding it would be perfect. I think the leftmost sword is pretty much in same angle and size.

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/Dungeons_of_Dread_Gallery/Skeletal_Tomb_Guardian.jpg


----------



## helium3 (Nov 14, 2008)

like this?


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 15, 2008)

helium3 said:


> like this?




Woot! I have a custom mini!

That's perfect


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 18, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, but is the guy to Jorje's left an enemy? I will change ths post after your answer.



I'm pretty sure that's Charlotte. Don't hit her


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2008)

Edited last action in the IC thread.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey, anyone need healing, holler. My turn's coming up after the enemies go.


----------



## helium3 (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone else want their mini customized? I figured you'd all want something done after I spiffed up Zarathas.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2008)

I would like.






Can you change the staff to a wand? (Just use the staff below the hand)
Change hair color to grey/ silvery white.
Change red to dark purple.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey, we should try to keep this Sea Devil alive. So we can interrogate him.


----------



## helium3 (Nov 27, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Hey, we should try to keep this Sea Devil alive. So we can interrogate him.




It's not one of the rules that jump out at you, but the PHB specifically states that the character that delivers the blow that knocks an enemy below 0 hit points can state whether or not that blow kills the opponent or simply knocks them unconscious.

Also, what did you mean about the colors not working for you? I didn't quite follow what you meant.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry, I should have made that color thing more clear. We were having trouble picking out the combatants and you addressed it by coloring the text of the guards. 

Example: The human guard charges forward and attacks Ranver.

For me that helps me keep them straight in the IC thread, but more important to me is that I keep them straight and can connect the text in the IC thread to the battle map. So this would be better for me.

Example: The human guard (F3) charges forward and attacks Ranver.

The coordinate F3 lets me know when I look at the battle map the coordinates of the guy attacking Ranver. Where human guard doesn't. 

Follow?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2008)

Also, Happy Thanksgiving everyone! For those of you not in the States, have a great Thursday.

Thanks to everyone for being here and sharing your creativity and time.


----------



## helium3 (Nov 27, 2008)

Jah. I second Sparky's sentiments. This game has been going pretty well, I reckon. A bit slow on my part at times, but I'm glad that we haven't lost anyone during those periods.

Also, I understand what you meant now Sparky. For some reason I thought you meant that you wanted the grid coordinates in the image. I could do that but it'd be a lot of extra work. Also, did you notice that I had changed the color of the three guards in the battle map image to reflect the colors I was using when describing them in the thread?


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 29, 2008)

I think Varilar was waiting for me to flank, so I don't think Zarathas moved on his turn at all.


----------



## helium3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Regarding Cause Fear, does the movement take place on Ranver's turn or the Sea Devil's turn. Also, no duration is listed in the power. Does it only work once or does it last until the end of the encounter?


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 9, 2008)

My read on it: the movement is listed as part of the "hit" description, making it happen when the attack hits.  It's a one time move, at the creature's speed, provoking opportunity attacks.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2008)

And there's no specific mention of the duration, but since the movement is listed as the affected creatures' movement plus the Cleric's CHA, I'd say that on the Sea Devil's initiative he 'comes to himself.'


----------



## helium3 (Dec 12, 2008)

Blackrat, I've been meaning to ask. Are you intentionally not marking the creatures you've been attacking?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 12, 2008)

helium3 said:


> Blackrat, I've been meaning to ask. Are you intentionally not marking the creatures you've been attacking?




Uhm, no. I keep forgetting...  Actually, I'll definetly want to mark the halfling so I can get extra damage to him next round...


----------



## helium3 (Dec 12, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Uhm, no. I keep forgetting...  Actually, I'll definetly want to mark the halfling so I can get extra damage to him next round...




That's fine.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2008)

What about my custom mini?


----------



## helium3 (Jan 7, 2009)

The first encounter at the abandoned house was worth 750XP and the one you just completed was worth 900XP.

That means that the current XP total is at 275XP. That's a little over one quarter of the way to 2nd level.


----------



## helium3 (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know who has copies of the PHB (and the Adventurer's Vault) but if you could post a list of items that you'd like (or send the list via PM) that'd be great. The list should contain items of the following levels:

Level + 4
Level + 3
Level + 2
Level + 1
Level + 1

I can't guarantee you'll get everything on your list, but having that list will help me in selecting "treasure parcels" to place.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2009)

Loots! I have AV if anyone wants to ping me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2009)

Sparky said:


> Loots! I have AV if anyone wants to ping me.



Good to know 

Level + 4 - Bag of Holding
Level + 3 - Wavestrider boots
Level + 2 - Wand of Psychic Ravaging +1 (yes, a wand wizard with low dex...)
Level + 1 - Veteran's Leather armor +1
Level + 1 - Neck Item + 1 ?


----------



## The Digger (Jan 9, 2009)

Aaaargh!  I've just spent ages poring over the PHB and AV trying to sort out items.  I think I've got it sorted and then notice 2 (two!!) Level 1 items  -- I'll start again - he says in a small voice


----------



## The Digger (Jan 9, 2009)

Actually that wasn't so bad, there are actually very few Level 1 magic items. So here goes for Charlotte:-

Level 1: +1 Shuriken of Distance - increases range
Level 1: +1 Restful Bedroll - adds temp HP between rests
Level 2: Eagle-eye goggles - +1 to hit/ranged attacks
Level 3: Serpentskin Leather Armour +1 AC and can shift through enemy squares
Level 4: Cloak of Distortion +1 - +1 to defenses and makes her harder to hit from distance

Please Santa, I've been good!! Honest!!


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 9, 2009)

Hmm - helium indicated level +1, not level 1 - so I think that means:

Level 2
Level 2
Level 3 
Level 4
Level 5

Or not?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2009)

No, no, Digger - we're all asking Santa for Wavestrider Boots! 

Seriously, I'll get this list to you soon. I'm strapped for time with work and RL stuff and my other game. No excuse, but I do apologize. Though I suppose I'm only hurting myself...


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 9, 2009)

Level 2--+1 Veteran's Leather Armor (+1 to AC, +1 to hit and all defenses when you spend an action point, D--spend an action point to regain a daily power)
Level 2--+1 Flesh Seeker Dagger--+1 attack/damage, E--+1 to you next attack against a target you hit this round)
Level 3--+1 Gloaming Shroud (+1 stealth bonus in dim light or darkness, D--create a zone of dim light)
Level 4--Wavestrider Boots (walk across liquid, D--walk on liquid for the encounter)
Level 5--Cat Paws (+2 to athletics checks for climbing, D--Climb at normal speed and double any climbing granted by powers for the encounter)


----------



## helium3 (Jan 9, 2009)

nerdytenor said:


> Hmm - helium indicated level +1, not level 1 - so I think that means:
> 
> Level 2
> Level 2
> ...




This is correct. Every now and then I'll ask for a list like this and it'll always be in the form of "level+1", "level+1", etc.


----------



## helium3 (Jan 9, 2009)

FYI, Charlotte was correct about a post of mine looking like it got cut off. ENWorld ate a post I was editing. I've gone back and re-written and re-posted it.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 9, 2009)

Horto wishlist



Level 2 - Darkleaf Shield
Level 2 - Boots of Adept Charging
Level 3 - Heartening Armor (Scale) +1
Level 4 - Cloak of Walking Wounded (or, ok, Wavestrider boots lol)
Level 5 - Vengeful Longsword +1


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll have to think about this for a while. I'll get back with you after the weekend.


----------



## The Digger (Jan 10, 2009)

Ditto


----------



## The Digger (Jan 10, 2009)

For those with AV I have a question.  I thought Eagle-eye Goggles would be very useful for Charlie giving a +1 to ranged attacks.  T'would help her dismal record with shurikens.  

But I now notice it only applies to 'basic' ranged attacks so it is much less useful.  Also, in the PHB there are two bracers - Mighty Striking and Perfect Shot which give extra damage but only to 'basic' attacks.

What a bore!


----------



## The Digger (Jan 11, 2009)

OK I think I've decided.

Level 2: Amulet of Physical Resolve: +1 Fort, Ref, Will: +2 bonus to saves vs poison and to effects that render you weakened, slowed or immobilized.

Level 2: Veteran's Leather Armour: +1 AC; When an action point is spent gain +1 item bonus to all attack rolls and defences till end of next turn.
Daily Power: Spend action point: no extra action but regain use of an expended daily power.

Level 3: Swiftshot crossbow: +1 to attack and damage: Loading is a free action; Crit 1d6 damage [per plus]
Encounter Power: Make a ranged basic attack as a minor action.

Level 4: Acidic Dagger: Light Blade +1 to attack and damage: 1d6 acid damage per plus:
Encounter Power: Make basic melee attack at target within 5 squares. All damage is acid damage.
Daily Power: Free Action: When I hit I can deal 5 ongoing acid damage (save ends)

Level 5: Gloves of Agility: +1 item bonus to Acrobatics, Stealth and Dexterity checks (not Dex attacks)

And no, Sparky, I haven't selected Wavestrider Boots!  Have you seen the size of that shark's tooth?  Walking on water would be like offering the canape tray!


----------



## helium3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I can see why you all want the veteran's armor. I think I'm gonna have to ask for that in the RL game I'm playing in. It's an interesting item in that it's MUCH sexier at lower levels when you have less daily powers to use.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2009)

... and the wizard is considered to have the best dailies


----------



## helium3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nah. I'm just gonna throw a suit into a room and let you all fight over it.


----------



## helium3 (Jan 13, 2009)

All right.

You're all rested, you're reasonably sure that there's no one lurking about within the building, you've found some valuable and a giant shark's tooth in the Sea Devil's back pack. 

What now?


----------



## helium3 (Jan 29, 2009)

Is everyone up to date on the rules of a Skill Challenge?


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll read them through again and post questions tomorrow if something is unclear for me. This is currently my only 4e game so I'm not quite sure on everything.


----------



## The Digger (Jan 29, 2009)

I've taken part in a couple now and there still seems to be some confusion about them.  Five questions have been raised during these challenges:

1. Is the challenge to be strictly in Initiative order or not?
2. Does everyone have to take part?
3. Can you keep using the same skill?  i.e. Paladin and his Diplomacy. 
4. Aid Another.  DC10: Can you aid only before a skill is used or can you throw in an aid after a skill has been used and failed?
5. DC levels:  Errated or not errated


----------



## helium3 (Jan 29, 2009)

We've been fiddling about with them and have found that taking the rules too literally tends to limit their usefulness and create some weird situations.



> 1. Is the challenge to be strictly in Initiative order or not?




Only if it's a challenge where initiative order would matter for some reason. I would tell you up front if that were the case and ask everyone to roll.



> 2. Does everyone have to take part?



We've had some problems with this one as well and the answer is, generally yes unless there's a really good narrative reason for why a player shouldn't take part or wouldn't be there. Generally I frown on players skipping out on a skill challenge just because it tailors to skills their character's isn't strong in.



> 3. Can you keep using the same skill?  i.e. Paladin and his Diplomacy.



It depends on the skills. For the primary skills of a challenge the answer is nearly always yes. For the secondary skills it depends no how the challenge is structured and the skill in question.



> 4. Aid Another.  DC10: Can you aid only before a skill is used or can you throw in an aid after a skill has been used and failed?



Only before. No more than 4 aid another's can be applied to a single skill check.



> 5. DC levels:  Errated or not errated



That's a good question. I need to look at that one. I knew there was errata but I haven't paid much attention to it since I hadn't been experiencing the problems with skill challenges that others had.


----------



## The Digger (Jan 29, 2009)

You're going the same way I've interpreted the challenges.
1. sometimes
2.probably
3.Yes but it can be fun to find 'odd' skill use
4.Only before and up to 4
5. Basically the errata reduces the DC.  In other games the GMs used common sense in this.  Easy DCs for quite easy challenges and insane DCs for really terrifying ones!

Looking forward to what you've got planned!


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi all, due to the ice storm in the southern US, I've been without power since Tuesday.  I have limited access, and will likely be unable to actively participate until the electric company sees fit to hook us back up.  I will do my best to return ASAP, but please NPC my characters until then.
Thanks,
'Claw


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2009)

Sit tight Redclaw, hope to see you back on soon!

And re: Skill Challenges, I'm squared away.


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm back.  We were without power for a total of 138 hours, but it's back on.  

ENWorld gave me some issues yesterday, however.  I hope we're not back to the problems of last year.


----------



## helium3 (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been unable to log into ENWorld for the last two or so days. Not sure what's going on but it reminds me a lot of the problems of last year.

Anyhow, I'll catch up with the description and then we'll get the skill challenge started.


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 23, 2009)

Just noticed a small error on my character sheet - Horto's reflex defense should be 13, not 14.

Doh.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> I would like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any news about custom minis?



Walking Dad said:


> Good to know
> 
> Level + 4 - Bag of Holding
> Level + 3 - Wavestrider boots
> ...



Would like to change this to:
Level + 4 - Bag of Holding
Level + 3 - Cloak of Distortion +1
Level + 2 - Serpentskin Armor +1
Level + 1 - Defensive Staff +1
Level + 1 - Reading Spectacles

Also I have never used implement mastery (or specified it), can I choose staff mastery?


----------



## helium3 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey all. I started a new job last Thursday and I'm totally swamped. I've got to put this on hold for now, maybe permanently. I'll send you all a PM if I get to a point where I can get things going again. Thanks for playing along!!


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww... Well, it was fun . I'm up for the next part when you have time again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Aww... Well, it was fun . I'm up for the next part when you have time again.



Same here. See you all


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 15, 2009)

And I never got to claim my magic weapon.  Oh well.  Thanks for the game, Helium.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh no! Ranver will be here!


----------

